# Pirates killed,  Captain free.  Good job.



## Peejay

Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.

Good job.  

Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.


----------



## manu1959

Peejay said:


> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.



that is good news....


----------



## DavidS

According to FoxNews, the US Navy moved in and killed the pirates. The captain has been freed.

Congratulations to the Navy of the United States of America! Now launch some F-15E's and bomb the fuck out of Somalia!


----------



## Sinatra

Very good news.  Big kudos yet again to our deserving Armed Forces, and congratulations to Obama for having the guts to give our military the go ahead.  I assume that was the case...


----------



## manu1959

anyone have confirmation for any source that this has actually happened.......

edit...found one......http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7996087.stm


----------



## Chris

Obama kept his mouth shut, and let the professionals do their job. 

Exactly what he should have done.


----------



## alan1

Peejay said:


> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.



Mr Obama should be hailed for his administrations bold actions that saved the life of the captain.
Mr Obama should be tried for war crimes for not giving those Somali pirates a fair trial before slaughtering them.


----------



## Peejay

Sinatra said:


> Very good news.  Big kudos yet again to our deserving Armed Forces, and congratulations to Obama for having the guts to give our military the go ahead.  I assume that was the case...




That would be the only credit he deserves.....authorization.  This whole flap about no comments and placing any real credit or criticism with him was ridiculous.


----------



## HUGGY

Sinatra said:


> Very good news.  Big kudos yet again to our deserving Armed Forces, and congratulations to Obama for having the guts to give our military the go ahead.  I assume that was the case...



You just recieved my first rep.


----------



## DavidS

The reports are saying that the Captain jumped overboard again and the Navy Seals took advantage of that.


----------



## Truthmatters

good deal


----------



## Peejay

DavidS said:


> The reports are saying that the Captain jumped overboard again and the Navy Seals took advantage of that.




I can only imagine that after not being prepared to take advantage of the first time he jumped,  I'm sure there was a plan to make sure they didn't miss another opportunity like that.  Watch them like a hawk and if the captive gets clear again,  open up on 'em.


----------



## alan1

Peejay said:


> Sinatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good news.  Big kudos yet again to our deserving Armed Forces, and congratulations to Obama for having the guts to give our military the go ahead.  I assume that was the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the only credit he deserves.....authorization.  This whole flap about no comments and placing any real credit or criticism with him was ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Oh no! *gasp*
I fell for your little trap.


----------



## WorldAHope

Chris said:


> Obama kept his mouth shut, and let the professionals do their job.
> 
> Exactly what he should have done.


Precisely. CTF 151 commander, RADM Michelle Howard, aboard USS Boxer, called the shots on this one, not the White House. They had it all set up,  were negotiating and laying in wait. Gotta open up the hatch and come out of that uncomfortable boat to get some air, take a crap and piss sometime. There is no head in that boat, and the pirates became exhausted and queasy from 4 days of this. The Seals were ready, and carried out the rescue. 
They would have done the same no matter which political party is in office. 

Thank God this has standoff has finished on a positive note. 

The pirates still hold 12 or 13 vessels from several nations, and more than 200 hostages, many of them from the Phillipines. The VP of the Phillipines specifically said they are willing to do whatever the pirates demand to avoid death to those hostages. 

_http://www.cusnc.navy.mil/articles/2009/057.html
April 5, 2009

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Release #057-09
Admiral Howard Takes Command of ESG-2 and CTF 151

By Lt. John Fage, Expeditionary Strike Group 2 Public Affairs

USS BOXER, At Sea &#8211; Rear Adm. Michelle Howard assumed command of Expeditionary Strike Group (ESG) 2 during a ceremony held on board USS Boxer (LHD 4) today and relieved Rear Adm. Terence McKnight, ESG 2&#8217;s commander since November 2007.

In addition to relieving McKnight as the ESG 2 commander, Howard assumes command of several U.S. 5th Fleet task forces, including Combined Task Force (CTF) 51 and 59, as well as CTF 151, an international maritime coalition created to disrupt, deter and thwart piracy.

&#8220;I&#8217;m very fortunate to follow behind Admiral McKnight,&#8221; said Howard. &#8220;He and the staff have done a terrific job in standing up CTF 151. His leadership will be missed on the waterfront.&#8221;

As commander of ESG 2, McKnight was responsible for all of the amphibious assets based on the U.S. East Coast and upon deploying to the U.S. 5th Fleet&#8217;s area of operations in January 2009, he assumed command of CTF 151.

McKnight said commanding ESG 2 has been an incredible experience and one he will never forget.

&#8220;This has definitely been one of the more exciting assignments of my career,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Not only did I never think I&#8217;d be sailing the ocean chasing pirates, I certainly never thought I&#8217;d be doing it alongside the navies of so many different countries, especially Russia and China.&#8221;

&#8220;My time at ESG 2 has been amazing,&#8221; McKnight continued. &#8220;In addition to all the exercises and contingencies we were involved with before we deployed, I was privileged enough to have hosted a Great White Fleet event in New York City along with my staff and we also played a big part in the grand re-opening of the Intrepid museum during Veterans Day Weekend 2008. Those two events will certainly remain cherished memories when I look back at my career.&#8221;

As the first African-American woman to command a U.S. Navy ship, Howard said she understands the magnitude of bridging cultural and international gaps.

&#8220;ESG 2 has executed the three missions they&#8217;re responsible for without missing a beat,&#8221; she said. &#8220;My top priority right now is to deter piracy here in the Gulf of Aden. I want to continue the extensive international coordination Admiral McKnight started. That&#8217;s the true key to defeating piracy. Piracy is a problem that affects all maritime nations and requires an international solution. I&#8217;m looking forward to working with naval professionals from around the world on this vital mission.&#8221;

CTF 151 is a multinational task force established to conduct counter-piracy operations under a mission-based mandate throughout the CMF area of responsibility to actively deter, disrupt and suppress piracy in order to protect global maritime security and secure freedom of navigation for the benefit of all nations.

Howard previously served as Senior Military Assistant to the Secretary of the Navy. _


----------



## DavidS

This is going to be huge news all week. This guy will get treated like Sully. And much like Sully, he will deserve it. I hope they throw him a parade.


----------



## alan1

DavidS said:


> This is going to be huge news all week. This guy will get treated like Sully. And much like Sully, he will deserve it. I hope they throw him a parade.



He should be treated as a hero because he got captured and held hostage?
I thought that dubious honor was only reserved for Mr McCain for being a loser.


----------



## Chris

I bet the pirates think twice before they attack another American flagged ship.


----------



## krotchdog

According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.

The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.

I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.

They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.

Hillary Clinton called this a crime.

Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.

Sky news is calling this a crime.

The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.

Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.

World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers. 
The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.

The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.

How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.


----------



## WillowTree

"Disproportinate use of force" is the politically correct assumption. the poor freedom pirates didn't have a whole navy,, just a little boat..




anyways,, that god the captain lives..


----------



## Nelsonexe

The Navy did what our boys do best. Go in, Assess the situation, wait for the opportunity to take action, solve the problem.

OBama did what an inexperience politician would do. Disappear and wait for the experience to solve the issue then come out and make a statement when the coast is clear. I see the statement coming by tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.



Seems the only one with a retarded slant here is you.  You can't discuss anything without trying to politicize it.

I'd be interested to know exactly how it went down.  Those details were not reported at all.


----------



## Gunny

Chris said:


> Obama kept his mouth shut, and let the professionals do their job.
> 
> Exactly what he should have done.



You can't even get the simple shit  right, can you?


----------



## sarahgop

i love dead  pirates. they are the  best. good  job seals!!!


----------



## Gunny

I'm LMAO here.  It appears the Captain saved his own ass.  Smart move on his part.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont care how he escaped...he did and he lives...here is a man who followed the honored tradition of a capt...he was willing to give his life to save his crew...job well done....


----------



## Nelsonexe

Unread  Today, 02:30 PM
krotchdog's Avatar 	
krotchdog krotchdog is online now
Registered User
Member #19067

Join Date: Apr 2009
Posts: 116
Thanks: 0
Thanked 4 Times in 4 Posts
Rep Power: 1
krotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school board
According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.

The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.

I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.

They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.

Hillary Clinton called this a crime.

Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.

Sky news is calling this a crime.

The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Bill Clinton said the terrorist attacks on his watch were criminal attacks and look what happened on 911.
Hillary says we need 21st century answers to a 17th century problem, I guess there is no act that is bad enough in the liberal eye to be called a act of terror or an attack on your country. Even now we aren't allowed to call terrorist,terrorist now under Obama.


----------



## Toro

Awesome.

Take THAT pirates!


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> I'm LMAO here.  It appears the Captain saved his own ass.  Smart move on his part.



Sounds like he got a little cover fire from the SEALS this time when he jumped.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

*Won't be the last time...*


----------



## Gunny

Toro said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Take THAT pirates!


----------



## alan1

strollingbones said:


> i dont care how he escaped...he did and he lives...here is a man who followed the honored tradition of a capt...he was willing to give his life to save his crew...job well done....



I wasn't aware that he had given his life.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LMAO here.  It appears the Captain saved his own ass.  Smart move on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got a little cover fire from the SEALS this time when he jumped.
Click to expand...


Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.


----------



## WorldAHope

krotchdog said:


> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.


What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take 
every 
single 
event 
and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama 
hope to accomplish ? 
Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you. 

Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff. 

Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!! 
A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
Unbeeeleeevabul.


----------



## Gunny

MountainMan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care how he escaped...he did and he lives...here is a man who followed the honored tradition of a capt...he was willing to give his life to save his crew...job well done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that he had given his life.
Click to expand...


He offered himself to the pirates as a hostage to spare his crew.  Since his life WAS in danger by doing so, I'd say that is as close to giving it up without dying as one can get.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...

While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.

The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.  

It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...

Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LMAO here.  It appears the Captain saved his own ass.  Smart move on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got a little cover fire from the SEALS this time when he jumped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
Click to expand...


Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

MountainMan said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be huge news all week. This guy will get treated like Sully. And much like Sully, he will deserve it. I hope they throw him a parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be treated as a hero because he got captured and held hostage?
> I thought that dubious honor was only reserved for Mr McCain for being a loser.
Click to expand...


Your comments about McCain are both disrespectful and irrelevant here. Shame on you, you prick.


----------



## Gunny

WorldAHope said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama
> hope to accomplish ?
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
Click to expand...


Obama had to authorize the use of force.  He did his part.  Phillips provided the opportunity and the Navy did its part.  There's no blame to place.

The politics will be in the aftermath while they debate what to do about the pirates in general.


----------



## Ravi

CrimsonWhite said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be huge news all week. This guy will get treated like Sully. And much like Sully, he will deserve it. I hope they throw him a parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be treated as a hero because he got captured and held hostage?
> I thought that dubious honor was only reserved for Mr McCain for being a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comments about McCain are both disrespectful and irrelevant here. Shame on you, you prick.
Click to expand...

Seriously...what a jerk.

The captain did what he did to rescue his crew, MentalMan.


----------



## Ravi

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got a little cover fire from the SEALS this time when he jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
Click to expand...

I just read that he didn't jump, and that one of the pirates had left the lifeboat this morning. The other three were killed in the rescue of the captain. Either way, I think everyone did a great job and I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## Peejay

Ravi said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read that he didn't jump, and that one of the pirates had left the lifeboat this morning. The other three were killed in the rescue of the captain. Either way, I think everyone did a great job and I'm glad it worked out.
Click to expand...



It is reported that the sole surviving pirate was on board the ship,  negotiating for ransom.  I haven't heard anything about him not jumping.  Maybe they opened fire first and then he jumped?  Doesn't seem likely unless there was clear seperation inside the boat.


----------



## Burp

Peejay said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that the captain has escaped with his life,  I will say what I was thinking the first time he jumped from the boat.......you got out-swam by a black guy?
Click to expand...


Need to check your facts. 

First time he jumped in the water, one of the pirates fired his weapon.  They aren't sure if he fired into the air or into the water next to him. 

Out-swimming a pirate wasn't the case.


----------



## Gunny

PubliusInfinitum said:


> And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...
> 
> While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.
> 
> The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.
> 
> It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...
> 
> Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.



There was no plan, numbnuts.  Try reading, huh?  Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity.  Contingency my ass.

Had the Navy just attacked, Phillips would more than likely have been killed.  

I wonder how much you'd like that plan of yours if YOU were the hostage?  Chickenhawk.


----------



## WillowTree

MountainMan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care how he escaped...he did and he lives...here is a man who followed the honored tradition of a capt...he was willing to give his life to save his crew...job well done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that he had given his life.
Click to expand...




Keyword was *willing* pay attention MM.


----------



## WorldAHope

Gunny said:


> I'm LMAO here.  It appears the Captain saved his own ass.  Smart move on his part.


And there were shooters assigned to be at the ready, their sights trained on the lifeboat, ready to act.  If they had not been aimed and ready, the hostage would have been shot or retaken by the pirates still on the boat. 
How long would it take to lift and aim and hit if the pirates went after the hostage ? 
The shooters were trained on that boat, fingers on the trigger. 
Somebody played this right and gave the right orders to the right people on scene, and on deck.


----------



## WillowTree

WorldAHope said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at *BUSH*
> hope to accomplish ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

Ravi said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read that he didn't jump, and that one of the pirates had left the lifeboat this morning. The other three were killed in the rescue of the captain. Either way, I think everyone did a great job and I'm glad it worked out.
Click to expand...


Everything I've read so far says he did.  The pirate who was not killed was on board the USS Bainbridge apparently.  One report said he surrendered, one said he was negotiating.  Not sure how that works since most reports agree that negotiations had broken down.

Unlikely the Navy would have attacked without a clear opportunity.


----------



## Peejay

Burp said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the captain has escaped with his life,  I will say what I was thinking the first time he jumped from the boat.......you got out-swam by a black guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need to check your facts.
> 
> First time he jumped in the water, one of the pirates fired his weapon.  They aren't sure if he fired into the air or into the water next to him.
> 
> Out-swimming a pirate wasn't the case.
Click to expand...





> Captain Phillips managed to leap overboard but the pirates jumped in after him and hauled him back on board.


Radio New Zealand News : Stories : 2009 : 04 : 11 : Brief escape bid by captured captain


Hadn't read anything about a weapon but figured they probably shot at him.  Thing is,  even high powered weapons are nearly useless on swimmers.  The captain could swim underwater at just a few feet and he couldn't be shot.  Of course,  coming up for air would be a real gamble.


----------



## Gunny

WorldAHope said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LMAO here.  It appears the Captain saved his own ass.  Smart move on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> And there were shooters assigned to be at the ready, their sights trained on the lifeboat, ready to act.  If they had not been aimed and ready, the hostage would have been shot or retaken by the pirates still on the boat.
> How long would it take to lift and aim and hit if the pirates went after the hostage ?
> The shooters were trained on that boat, fingers on the trigger.
> Somebody played this right and gave the right orders to the right people on scene, and on deck.
Click to expand...


I've pretty much said that.


----------



## Burp

Peejay said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the captain has escaped with his life,  I will say what I was thinking the first time he jumped from the boat.......you got out-swam by a black guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to check your facts.
> 
> First time he jumped in the water, one of the pirates fired his weapon.  They aren't sure if he fired into the air or into the water next to him.
> 
> Out-swimming a pirate wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Phillips managed to leap overboard but the pirates jumped in after him and hauled him back on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Radio New Zealand News : Stories : 2009 : 04 : 11 : Brief escape bid by captured captain
> 
> 
> Hadn't read anything about a weapon but figured they probably shot at him.  Thing is,  even high powered weapons are nearly useless on swimmers.  The captain could swim underwater at just a few feet and he couldn't be shot.  Of course,  coming up for air would be a real gamble.
Click to expand...


Around midnight local time, Phillips jumped off the lifeboat and began swimming, according to Defense Department officials speaking on condition of anonymity because they are not authorized to talk about the sensitive, unfolding operations.

One of the pirates then fired an automatic weapon, the officials said, although it was not clear if the shots were fired at Phillips or into the air, and he returned to the lifeboat.

Pirates recapture captain after escape attempt - USATODAY.com


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...
> 
> While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.
> 
> The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.
> 
> It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...
> 
> Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no plan, numbnuts.  Try reading, huh?  Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity.  Contingency my ass.
> 
> Had the Navy just attacked, Phillips would more than likely have been killed.
> 
> I wonder how much you'd like that plan of yours if YOU were the hostage?  Chickenhawk.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  The guy had already jumped once and you call the second jump unexpected?  I had you figured for a little smarter than that Gunny.  I promise you in the days to come you will hear about these guys being prepared for the case that he would jump again. 

You're saying that after he already jumped once,  no one expected that he might jump again?  

Foolish.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the captain has escaped with his life,  I will say what I was thinking the first time he jumped from the boat.......you got out-swam by a black guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to check your facts.
> 
> First time he jumped in the water, one of the pirates fired his weapon.  They aren't sure if he fired into the air or into the water next to him.
> 
> Out-swimming a pirate wasn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Phillips managed to leap overboard but the pirates jumped in after him and hauled him back on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Radio New Zealand News : Stories : 2009 : 04 : 11 : Brief escape bid by captured captain
> 
> 
> Hadn't read anything about a weapon but figured they probably shot at him.  Thing is,  even high powered weapons are nearly useless on swimmers.  The captain could swim underwater at just a few feet and he couldn't be shot.  Of course,  coming up for air would be a real gamble.
Click to expand...


He seems to be pretty smart.  He probably went for depth his second try.


----------



## WorldAHope

PubliusInfinitum said:


> And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...
> 
> While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.
> 
> The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.
> 
> It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...
> 
> Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.


Another tiny insignificant person who can't prevent himself from throwing his thin diarrhea at Obama every second of his existence. Pretty sad little buglike critter.  
And you freakin' lie everytime. What the hell is wrong with you ? Are you in an alternate universe ?  
Read this: 
_http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/gates-forecasts-change-for-obama-pentagon-budget-2009-04-06.html

Meanwhile, Gates plans to boost the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance budget by $2 billion and grow the Special Operations forces by 5 percent, or 2,800 personnel. Special operators will also receive more lift aircraft and refueling capabilities.

Gates on Monday also announced efforts to boost the Pentagon acquisition workforce. Gates is planning to replace 11,000 contractors with 9,000 government professionals by 2015. Hes starting in fiscal 2010 with 4,100 additional government employees._


----------



## editec

What excellent news.

Kudos to whomsoever is responsible for the guy getting out of this pickle alive.

Now that this situation has our attention.. what to do? what to do?

I'm slowly getting up to speed on this nightmare of a place thanks to the CIA.

Did you know the median age in that place is 17 years old? Life expectency? About 50. To compare the median age in the USA is 36 with a life expectency about 75.

Let's recap shall we?

This place offers:

NO recognized central government;

NO intrusive laws, but traditional Somali customary law, or Sharia (Islamic) law, (AKA traditional family values); 

NO annoying liberal regulators to stifle creative capital formation; 

NO schools overrun by liberals and dominated by teachers unions; 

JUST lots of decentralized semiautomanmous regions controlled by strong men with...;

...PLENTY of guns to help keep the people free of intrusive busybody nanny-state goverment; and

_AND ALL THE FREEDOM_ needed to allow_ pirates_ to carve out their place in that libertarian tropic sunshine.



I don't know about you guys, but I think we've finally found that mythical place called *Libertopia*. 

I wonder if John Galt lives there?


----------



## Peejay

Burp said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to check your facts.
> 
> First time he jumped in the water, one of the pirates fired his weapon.  They aren't sure if he fired into the air or into the water next to him.
> 
> Out-swimming a pirate wasn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Phillips managed to leap overboard but the pirates jumped in after him and hauled him back on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Radio New Zealand News : Stories : 2009 : 04 : 11 : Brief escape bid by captured captain
> 
> 
> Hadn't read anything about a weapon but figured they probably shot at him.  Thing is,  even high powered weapons are nearly useless on swimmers.  The captain could swim underwater at just a few feet and he couldn't be shot.  Of course,  coming up for air would be a real gamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around midnight local time, Phillips jumped off the lifeboat and began swimming, according to Defense Department officials speaking on condition of anonymity because they are not authorized to talk about the sensitive, unfolding operations.
> 
> One of the pirates then fired an automatic weapon, the officials said, although it was not clear if the shots were fired at Phillips or into the air, and he returned to the lifeboat.
> 
> Pirates recapture captain after escape attempt - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...



Conflicting reports on whether or not the pirates jumped in after him to bring him back to the boat.  I surely don't doubt that they fired.


----------



## WorldAHope

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to check your facts.
> 
> First time he jumped in the water, one of the pirates fired his weapon.  They aren't sure if he fired into the air or into the water next to him.
> 
> Out-swimming a pirate wasn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Phillips managed to leap overboard but the pirates jumped in after him and hauled him back on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Radio New Zealand News : Stories : 2009 : 04 : 11 : Brief escape bid by captured captain
> 
> 
> Hadn't read anything about a weapon but figured they probably shot at him.  Thing is,  even high powered weapons are nearly useless on swimmers.  The captain could swim underwater at just a few feet and he couldn't be shot.  Of course,  coming up for air would be a real gamble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be pretty smart.  He probably went for depth his second try.
Click to expand...

If his hands were tied, it was a very gutsy move. I'm betting he spotted the guns covering, or got a signal to jump clear. We'll find out all the details.


----------



## alan1

CrimsonWhite said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be huge news all week. This guy will get treated like Sully. And much like Sully, he will deserve it. I hope they throw him a parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be treated as a hero because he got captured and held hostage?
> I thought that dubious honor was only reserved for Mr McCain for being a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comments about McCain are both disrespectful and irrelevant here. Shame on you, you prick.
Click to expand...

I shoulda left out the loser part.
I stand corrected.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...
> 
> While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.
> 
> The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.
> 
> It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...
> 
> Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no plan, numbnuts.  Try reading, huh?  Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity.  Contingency my ass.
> 
> Had the Navy just attacked, Phillips would more than likely have been killed.
> 
> I wonder how much you'd like that plan of yours if YOU were the hostage?  Chickenhawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The guy had already jumped once and you call the second jump unexpected?  I had you figured for a little smarter than that Gunny.  I promise you in the days to come you will hear about these guys being prepared for the case that he would jump again.
> 
> You're saying that after he already jumped once,  no one expected that he might jump again?
> 
> Foolish.
Click to expand...


Dude, clean out your fucking ears huh?  And when do you get it through your grape that if you want to play nasty with me I'll hand you your fucking ass EVERY time?

I had YOU figured for being a little smarter than you are displaying in that you cannot differentiate between a coordinated plan for Phillips to jump again, and having shooters prepositioned to take advantage of any opportunity that presented itself.  

They were prepared for ANY opportunity.  That would include but not be limited to him jumping again, gomer.

Next time you presume to draw on me, try loading your fucking gun.


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no plan, numbnuts.  Try reading, huh?  Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity.  Contingency my ass.
> 
> Had the Navy just attacked, Phillips would more than likely have been killed.
> 
> I wonder how much you'd like that plan of yours if YOU were the hostage?  Chickenhawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The guy had already jumped once and you call the second jump unexpected?  I had you figured for a little smarter than that Gunny.  I promise you in the days to come you will hear about these guys being prepared for the case that he would jump again.
> 
> You're saying that after he already jumped once,  no one expected that he might jump again?
> 
> Foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, clean out your fucking ears huh?  And when do you get it through your grape that if you want to play nasty with me I'll hand you your fucking ass EVERY time?
> 
> I had YOU figured for being a little smarter than you are displaying in that you cannot differentiate between a coordinated plan for Phillips to jump again, and having shooters prepositioned to take advantage of any opportunity that presented itself.
> 
> They were prepared for ANY opportunity.  That would include but not be limited to him jumping again, gomer.
> 
> Next time you presume to draw on me, try loading your fucking gun.
Click to expand...



You said:  *"Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected...."*.

That's foolish.  When you put your hand on the stove and burn it,  is it unexpected when you do it again?  

You're full of shit Gunny.  You know damned well that if the guy jumped once before they surely _expected _that he might do it again.  If they didn't they're as slow as you.


----------



## WorldAHope

editec said:


> What excellent news.
> 
> Kudos to whomsoever is responsible for the guy getting out of this pickle alive.
> 
> Now that this situation has our attention.. what to do? what to do?
> 
> I'm slowly getting up to speed on this nightmare of a place thanks to the CIA.
> 
> Did you know the median age in that place is 17 years old? Life expectency? About 50. To compare the median age in the USA is 36 with a life expectency about 75.
> 
> Let's recap shall we?
> 
> This place offers:
> 
> NO recognized central government;
> 
> NO intrusive laws, but traditional Somali customary law, or Sharia (Islamic) law, (AKA traditional family values);
> 
> NO annoying liberal regulators to stifle creative capital formation;
> 
> NO schools overrun by liberals and dominated by teachers unions;
> 
> JUST lots of decentralized semiautomanmous regions controlled by strong men with...;
> 
> ...PLENTY of guns to help keep the people free of intrusive busybody nanny-state goverment; and
> 
> _AND ALL THE FREEDOM_ needed to allow_ pirates_ to carve out their place in that libertarian tropic sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I think we've finally found that mythical place called *Libertopia*.
> 
> I wonder if John Galt lives there?


Somalia a RWN Utopia.    Ironic and Fitting. Couldn't write this stuff. 
When's FOX going to announce their support for the Muqdisho Tea Party ?


----------



## Rightwngcrkpot

What a heartbreak this must be for you lefties!  The Navy rescued the captain AND sent three of your pirate compadres to the promised land forthwith. I suppose Obama will order a court martial against the Navy Commander for violating the pirate's civil rights - naturally, you will be in mourning for 13 days over this.

RWC

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care how he escaped...he did and he lives...here is a man who followed the honored tradition of a capt...he was *willing* to give his life to save his crew...job well done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that he had given his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He offered himself to the pirates as a hostage to spare his crew.  Since his life WAS in danger by doing so, I'd say that is as close to giving it up without dying as one can get.
Click to expand...

I had somebody correct me via PM.
The key word was "willing".


----------



## WorldAHope

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The guy had already jumped once and you call the second jump unexpected?  I had you figured for a little smarter than that Gunny.  I promise you in the days to come you will hear about these guys being prepared for the case that he would jump again.
> 
> You're saying that after he already jumped once,  no one expected that he might jump again?
> 
> Foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, clean out your fucking ears huh?  And when do you get it through your grape that if you want to play nasty with me I'll hand you your fucking ass EVERY time?
> 
> I had YOU figured for being a little smarter than you are displaying in that you cannot differentiate between a coordinated plan for Phillips to jump again, and having shooters prepositioned to take advantage of any opportunity that presented itself.
> 
> They were prepared for ANY opportunity.  That would include but not be limited to him jumping again, gomer.
> 
> Next time you presume to draw on me, try loading your fucking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said:  *"Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected...."*.
> 
> That's foolish.  When you put your hand on the stove and burn it,  is it unexpected when you do it again?
> 
> You're full of shit Gunny.  You know damned well that if the guy jumped once before they surely _expected _that he might do it again.  If they didn't they're as slow as you.
Click to expand...

Peejay - if the hostage jumping was expected, how did the pirates allow him to get away with it ? 
Maybe you should wait until you get more facts and understanding of the situation before you get into an argument over silly stuff. Phillips got away. The SEALS were in position at the ready. 
It was over in a couple seconds. Why argue about it ?


----------



## Annie

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care how he escaped...he did and he lives...here is a man who followed the honored tradition of a capt...he was willing to give his life to save his crew...job well done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that he had given his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He offered himself to the pirates as a hostage to spare his crew.  Since his life WAS in danger by doing so, I'd say that is as close to giving it up without dying as one can get.
Click to expand...


Having listened to a conference from his Maritime Academy, the Admiral there said to the effect, 'the Captain from the get go, by his giving up himself in lieu of the crew, ensured the best possible outcome of the situation.' Indeed that seems to have been the case. Also sounds like the Boxer was involved in this Gunny, I heard some reporter echo what you said earlier, "Unless there's something else to do, these scenarios are practiced over and over again. The crews know what to do, when the opportunity arises.'


----------



## Mad Scientist

Peejay said:


> Just breaking, the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed. Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> Good job.
> Now please, tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up, depending on which way your retarded slant is.


Obama gets credit because:
A. He's the Commander in Chief.
B. He avoided a "Jimmy Carter" style military debacle.

God Bless our Navy!


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The guy had already jumped once and you call the second jump unexpected?  I had you figured for a little smarter than that Gunny.  I promise you in the days to come you will hear about these guys being prepared for the case that he would jump again.
> 
> You're saying that after he already jumped once,  no one expected that he might jump again?
> 
> Foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, clean out your fucking ears huh?  And when do you get it through your grape that if you want to play nasty with me I'll hand you your fucking ass EVERY time?
> 
> I had YOU figured for being a little smarter than you are displaying in that you cannot differentiate between a coordinated plan for Phillips to jump again, and having shooters prepositioned to take advantage of any opportunity that presented itself.
> 
> They were prepared for ANY opportunity.  That would include but not be limited to him jumping again, gomer.
> 
> Next time you presume to draw on me, try loading your fucking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said:  *"Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected...."*.
> 
> That's foolish.  When you put your hand on the stove and burn it,  is it unexpected when you do it again?
> 
> You're full of shit Gunny.  You know damned well that if the guy jumped once before they surely _expected _that he might do it again.  If they didn't they're as slow as you.
Click to expand...


I know what I said, and I stand by it.  Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected.  That's not only clear and simple, it's an obvious fact.  

Use your own reasoning.  If you burn your hand the first time, do you stick in the fire again expecting a different result?  Phillips tried jumping once and it failed.  There is no reason to expect he would attempt something again that already failed.  Note that saying it was unexpected is NOT ruling it out of the realm of possibilities.

The fact is, had it been expected, the pirates could have prevented him from doing it.

As I stated, the shooters were stationed to take advantage of ANY opportunity.  They were waiting for ANY kind of break and they took advantage when it came.  That's their job and they're damned good at it.


----------



## del

Rightwngcrkpot said:


> What a heartbreak this must be for you lefties!  The Navy rescued the captain AND sent three of your pirate compadres to the promised land forthwith. I suppose Obama will order a court martial against the Navy Commander for violating the pirate's civil rights - naturally, you will be in mourning for 13 days over this.
> 
> RWC
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha ha ha



well chosen screen name, apparently.


----------



## Peejay

Mark my words Gunny,  in the coming days you will hear the exact word "expected" uttered by the folks that were involved,  as in "we expected that he would jump again."


----------



## WorldAHope

Rightwngcrkpot said:


> What a heartbreak this must be for you lefties!  The Navy rescued the captain AND sent three of your pirate compadres to the promised land forthwith. I suppose Obama will order a court martial against the Navy Commander for violating the pirate's civil rights - naturally, you will be in mourning for 13 days over this.
> 
> RWC
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha ha ha


One of your so called "Lefties" is the RADM in charge of this operation. 
Obama gave the green light to take whatever action was deemed necessary, the TF commander 
RADM Michelle Howard, first black woman to command a US Navy vessel, the CTF 151 flagship USS Boxer, got SEALS and set the resources in her command in motion. The senior officer on scene,  Cmdr Frank Castellano CO of the Bainbridge and his crew were incredible. They picked up one pirate, got a tow rope on the lifeboat, the SEALS were in place, and 
took the pirates out when they poked their heads out.  

You are such an emptyheaded tool. Predictable as a scratched up vinyl record, playing the same ridiculous 2 second noise. YOu are as valuable and as interesting as a piece of moldy bread. 
When are you gonna break out of that rut ?


----------



## alan1

Peejay said:


> Mark my words Gunny,  in the coming days you will hear the exact word "expected" uttered by the folks that were involved,  as in "we expected that he would jump again."



Maybe the word will be "hope", as in "we hoped that he would jump again.".
Since it wasn't a change, it must be about hope.


----------



## WorldAHope

Peejay said:


> Mark my words Gunny,  in the coming days you will hear the exact word "expected" uttered by the folks that were involved,  as in "we expected that he would jump again."


Who Cares what words are used ? Phillips is safe. Standoff over.


----------



## garyd

Dead pirates is always a good outcome that no one else died with them makes it even better.


----------



## Peejay

WorldAHope said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, clean out your fucking ears huh?  And when do you get it through your grape that if you want to play nasty with me I'll hand you your fucking ass EVERY time?
> 
> I had YOU figured for being a little smarter than you are displaying in that you cannot differentiate between a coordinated plan for Phillips to jump again, and having shooters prepositioned to take advantage of any opportunity that presented itself.
> 
> They were prepared for ANY opportunity.  That would include but not be limited to him jumping again, gomer.
> 
> Next time you presume to draw on me, try loading your fucking gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said:  *"Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected...."*.
> 
> That's foolish.  When you put your hand on the stove and burn it,  is it unexpected when you do it again?
> 
> You're full of shit Gunny.  You know damned well that if the guy jumped once before they surely _expected _that he might do it again.  If they didn't they're as slow as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peejay - if the hostage jumping was expected, how did the pirates allow him to get away with it ?
> Maybe you should wait until you get more facts and understanding of the situation before you get into an argument over silly stuff. Phillips got away. The SEALS were in position at the ready.
> It was over in a couple seconds. Why argue about it ?
Click to expand...



If they didn't expect him to jump again,  why would they tie him up to try and prevent it?



> It appears the Captain saved his own ass. Smart move on his part.



Gunny thinks the captain saved his own ass.  I think that maybe the fact that the pirates were caused to be dead by the bullets fired into them may have contributed to his escape.  Don't you?



> Ummm ... no? He jumped. The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.



here Gunny seems to acknowledge that the SEALS must have been prepared to do something.



> There was no plan, numbnuts. Try reading, huh? Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity. Contingency my ass.



But then he goes back to dumb luck.  No plan?  The guy had jumped once and they missed an opportunity and you think no one made the very simple observation of "hey....if this guy jumps again we will be ready."  You know, a plan based on the simple knowledge that if he jumped once,  it is reasonable to expect he may jump again.


----------



## Bootneck

Great news! Good job all round. Well done US navy!


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

WorldAHope said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...
> 
> While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.
> 
> The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.
> 
> It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...
> 
> Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tiny insignificant person who can't prevent himself from throwing his thin diarrhea at Obama every second of his existence. Pretty sad little buglike critter.
> And you freakin' lie everytime. What the hell is wrong with you ? Are you in an alternate universe ?
> Read this:
> _http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/gates-forecasts-change-for-obama-pentagon-budget-2009-04-06.html
> 
> Meanwhile, Gates plans to boost the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance budget by $2 billion and grow the Special Operations forces by 5 percent, or 2,800 personnel. Special operators will also receive more lift aircraft and refueling capabilities.
> 
> Gates on Monday also announced efforts to boost the Pentagon acquisition workforce. Gates is planning to replace 11,000 contractors with 9,000 government professionals by 2015. Hes starting in fiscal 2010 with 4,100 additional government employees._
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO...

Well of course I'm only speaking ot the special operators I speak to every single day and their experience of exponentially declining budgets... They range in experience from command level NCOs and Officers down... in US Special Forces, USMC Recon And Force Recon, MARSOC and Navy Seals; who without exception, are ALL suffering substantial cuts in their operation budgets...  But there can be no doubt that "The Hill" knows more about what's going on IN SPECIAL OPERATION UNITS, than do the men who ARE US MILITARY SPECIAL OPERATIONS.

And WHO could ever doubt the veracity of The Hill... So I concede to the authority of the nations leading propanda instrument and will let history play itself out...  

Never let it be said that the history of Leftist administrations that the US Military budget pays the price of sustaining grandiose leftist policy failures and the 3 trillion dollars spent or projected to imminently BE SPENT... in deficit, by this President; will have NO EFFECT on Secretary Gates '_plans_' to increase the SOCOM budgets...  

ROFLMNAO... 

Oh GOD that's precious...


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said:  *"Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected...."*.
> 
> That's foolish.  When you put your hand on the stove and burn it,  is it unexpected when you do it again?
> 
> You're full of shit Gunny.  You know damned well that if the guy jumped once before they surely _expected _that he might do it again.  If they didn't they're as slow as you.
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay - if the hostage jumping was expected, how did the pirates allow him to get away with it ?
> Maybe you should wait until you get more facts and understanding of the situation before you get into an argument over silly stuff. Phillips got away. The SEALS were in position at the ready.
> It was over in a couple seconds. Why argue about it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't expect him to jump again,  why would they tie him up to try and prevent it?
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny thinks the captain saved his own ass.  I think that maybe the fact that the pirates were caused to be dead by the bullets fired into them may have contributed to his escape.  Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no? He jumped. The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here Gunny seems to acknowledge that the SEALS must have been prepared to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no plan, numbnuts. Try reading, huh? Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity. Contingency my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then he goes back to dumb luck.  No plan?  The guy had jumped once and they missed an opportunity and you think no one made the very simple observation of "hey....if this guy jumps again we will be ready."  You know, a plan based on the simple knowledge that if he jumped once,  it is reasonable to expect he may jump again.
Click to expand...


Your problem seems to be that you cannot read and comprehend from one statement to the next.  Nothing I have posted contradicts anything else I have posted, and in fact my posts support each other.  

I'd say you need to learn to read, but the sad truth is you are WAY over your head trying to engage in a game of semantics and you aren't good at it.

Until Phillips did something, what rescue plan was in motion?  Oh yeah ... none.  In that regard he DID save his own ass and the SEALS did what they were trained to do and took out the pirates the second the opportunity presented itself.  

Without him jumping in the water, the standoff would have remained.  

I guess you don't buy your own logic then.  Is that it?  You know, if you burn your hand once are you going to stick it back in the fire expecting a different result?  

The simple fact is, what you are trying to call a plan was shooters prepared to take advantage of an opportunity if one arose.  THAT was all that was "planned."  That was NOT a plan for Phillips to jump in the water again.


----------



## Gunny

Bootneck said:


> Great news! Good job all round. Well done US navy!



Good to see you made it back.  All in one piece, I hope?


----------



## FactFinder

About time we all got some good news.

About time the pirates had to pay for a change.

Kudos to the US Navy!


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay - if the hostage jumping was expected, how did the pirates allow him to get away with it ?
> Maybe you should wait until you get more facts and understanding of the situation before you get into an argument over silly stuff. Phillips got away. The SEALS were in position at the ready.
> It was over in a couple seconds. Why argue about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't expect him to jump again,  why would they tie him up to try and prevent it?
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny thinks the captain saved his own ass.  I think that maybe the fact that the pirates were caused to be dead by the bullets fired into them may have contributed to his escape.  Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> here Gunny seems to acknowledge that the SEALS must have been prepared to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no plan, numbnuts. Try reading, huh? Phillips jumping overboard was unexpected and killing the pirates seizing an opportunity. Contingency my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then he goes back to dumb luck.  No plan?  The guy had jumped once and they missed an opportunity and you think no one made the very simple observation of "hey....if this guy jumps again we will be ready."  You know, a plan based on the simple knowledge that if he jumped once,  it is reasonable to expect he may jump again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your problem seems to be that you cannot read and comprehend from one statement to the next.  Nothing I have posted contradicts anything else I have posted, and in fact my posts support each other.
> 
> I'd say you need to learn to read, but the sad truth is you are WAY over your head trying to engage in a game of semantics and you aren't good at it.
> 
> Until Phillips did something, what rescue plan was in motion?  Oh yeah ... none.  In that regard he DID save his own ass and the SEALS did what they were trained to do and took out the pirates the second the opportunity presented itself.
> 
> Without him jumping in the water, the standoff would have remained.
> 
> I guess you don't buy your own logic then.  Is that it?  You know, if you burn your hand once are you going to stick it back in the fire expecting a different result?
> 
> The simple fact is, what you are trying to call a plan was shooters prepared to take advantage of an opportunity if one arose.  THAT was all that was "planned."  That was NOT a plan for Phillips to jump in the water again.
Click to expand...


They were expecting that he might jump again and had a plan for that.  

Simple enough.


----------



## WorldAHope

PubliusInfinitum said:


> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the contingency to which I spoke in the poll thread was utilized...
> 
> While I'm amazed that the Lord of the Idiots found the sack to utilize that contingency, I applaud that he managed to do so.
> 
> The Captain owes his life to the training and equipment which the US military enjoys from the former administration which sustained a powerful, readily trained, well equipped US military.
> 
> It can't be ignored that President Hussein has cancelled contracts for high speed Destroyers and other attack-crafts which are well suited to such missions.  They're slashing special operation budgets, with many units ALREADY realizing cuts in billets for specialized training, such as jump, scuba and sniper schools...
> 
> Crews hijacked by Pirates, four years from now will not have such highly trained operators to depend upon; so let's celebrate that rescuing the Captain polled well... thus requiring the popularist King to react; but let's not forget that he is stripping the US military of the means to perform the same mission; for future hostages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tiny insignificant person who can't prevent himself from throwing his thin diarrhea at Obama every second of his existence. Pretty sad little buglike critter.
> And you freakin' lie everytime. What the hell is wrong with you ? Are you in an alternate universe ?
> Read this:
> _http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/gates-forecasts-change-for-obama-pentagon-budget-2009-04-06.html
> 
> Meanwhile, Gates plans to boost the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance budget by $2 billion and grow the Special Operations forces by 5 percent, or 2,800 personnel. Special operators will also receive more lift aircraft and refueling capabilities.
> 
> Gates on Monday also announced efforts to boost the Pentagon acquisition workforce. Gates is planning to replace 11,000 contractors with 9,000 government professionals by 2015. Hes starting in fiscal 2010 with 4,100 additional government employees._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO...
> 
> Well of course I'm only speaking ot the special operators I speak to every single day and their experience of exponentially declining budgets... They range in experience from command level NCOs and Officers down... in US Special Forces, USMC Recon And Force Recon, MARSOC and Navy Seals; who without exception, are ALL suffering substantial cuts in their operation budgets...  But there can be no doubt that "The Hill" knows more about what's going on IN SPECIAL OPERATION UNITS, than do the men who ARE US MILITARY SPECIAL OPERATIONS.
> 
> And WHO could ever doubt the veracity of The Hill... So I concede to the authority of the nations leading propanda instrument and will let history play itself out...
> 
> Never let it be said that the history of Leftist administrations that the US Military budget pays the price of sustaining grandiose leftist policy failures and the 3 trillion dollars spent or projected to imminently BE SPENT... in deficit, by this President; will have NO EFFECT on Secretary Gates '_plans_' to increase the SOCOM budgets...
> 
> ROFLMNAO...
> 
> Oh GOD that's precious...
Click to expand...

The voices in your head are special operators giving you top secret information that only you can hear ? You are funny, in a sad lonely disturbed sort of way.


----------



## WillowTree

I loved old Ernestine, she was so damn cool.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBab-RqoI5U[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got a little cover fire from the SEALS this time when he jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
Click to expand...


Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.


----------



## WorldAHope

WorldAHope said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tiny insignificant person who can't prevent himself from throwing his thin diarrhea at Obama every second of his existence. Pretty sad little buglike critter.
> And you freakin' lie everytime. What the hell is wrong with you ? Are you in an alternate universe ?
> Read this:
> _http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/gates-forecasts-change-for-obama-pentagon-budget-2009-04-06.html
> 
> Meanwhile, Gates plans to boost the intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance budget by $2 billion and grow the Special Operations forces by 5 percent, or 2,800 personnel. Special operators will also receive more lift aircraft and refueling capabilities.
> 
> Gates on Monday also announced efforts to boost the Pentagon acquisition workforce. Gates is planning to replace 11,000 contractors with 9,000 government professionals by 2015. Hes starting in fiscal 2010 with 4,100 additional government employees._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO...
> 
> Well of course I'm only speaking ot the special operators I speak to every single day and their experience of exponentially declining budgets... They range in experience from command level NCOs and Officers down... in US Special Forces, USMC Recon And Force Recon, MARSOC and Navy Seals; who without exception, are ALL suffering substantial cuts in their operation budgets...  But there can be no doubt that "The Hill" knows more about what's going on IN SPECIAL OPERATION UNITS, than do the men who ARE US MILITARY SPECIAL OPERATIONS.
> 
> And WHO could ever doubt the veracity of The Hill... So I concede to the authority of the nations leading propanda instrument and will let history play itself out...
> 
> Never let it be said that the history of Leftist administrations that the US Military budget pays the price of sustaining grandiose leftist policy failures and the 3 trillion dollars spent or projected to imminently BE SPENT... in deficit, by this President; will have NO EFFECT on Secretary Gates '_plans_' to increase the SOCOM budgets...
> 
> ROFLMNAO...
> 
> Oh GOD that's precious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in your head are special operators giving you top secret information that only you can hear ? You are funny, in a sad lonely disturbed sort of way.
Click to expand...

"Exponentially declining budgets" is a statistical and accounting impossibility. 
Prove to us with something other than your hot air that any unit in the Special Forces is 
"suffereing substantial cuts in their operating budgets". Just one.  

Everytime you post - you post stupid easily refutable lies. Everytime. It is sad and pathetic. 

I will say this plainly and without elaboration. YOU are a liar.


----------



## Peejay

Diuretic said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... no?  He jumped.  The SEALS or whoever opened fire were sitting there waiting for an opportunity and exploited it.  Good job on both parts.  The Captain for not waiting around for diplomats to save his ass and the shooters for seizing the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
Click to expand...



Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.

Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.


----------



## Bootneck

Gunny said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! Good job all round. Well done US navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you made it back.  All in one piece, I hope?
Click to expand...


Yep. I've been lucky. Just a few minor dinks and dents as a lasting memento. The only problem? The bleeding silence is hurting my ears! Oh, and acute alcohol withdrawal symptons!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

**racism discussion moved to its proper place**


----------



## WillowTree

Peejay said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
Click to expand...





funny, the way I read it The captain saved his own ass in that he had the courage to jump the second time. thereby giving the navy guys an opportunity to open fire. so don't be a *DF*


----------



## Xenophon

Nice to see good news for a change.

Well done from BO down through the Navy on the spot.


----------



## Diuretic

Peejay said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
Click to expand...


The captain is no fool.  As I indicated - not knowing the bloke but making some inferences from reports of his behaviour during this ordeal - the captain kept his head.  He probably saw a chance to get away, took it but then was forced to return.  I'd give him huge points for guts.  Again that seems to be consistent with his behaviour and the crew might agree, apparently.  This time I'd say - yes I'm speculating - the captain knew that the situation would change every second.  I think he's seen a chance to make a radical change in the situation which would enable the SEALS to grab control.  He removed himself from the immediate field of fire and gave the SEALS a golden opportunity to neutralise the pirates.  So, my uninformed reading of this is that the captain kept his head, continually looking for an escape route, saw another chance, took it and the SEALS acted immediately and without stuffing around and took out the pirates.  I could be totally wrong but I'm quite serious when I say that I'm drawing these inferences from various reports.  

Now I'm waiting for someone to ask why the pirates simply couldn't have been wounded


----------



## WorldAHope

Peejay said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
Click to expand...

Nobody is casting the Navy as "mere" anything. The USS Bainbridge CO and crew and the SEALS sent to them were all over this situation, and were waiting for an opening, it appears. Wait for better details to be reported.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Good thing it didn't happen off the coast of Oakland.


----------



## Peejay

WorldAHope said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is casting the Navy as "mere" anything. The USS Bainbridge CO and crew and the SEALS sent to them were all over this situation, and were waiting for an opening, it appears. Wait for better details to be reported.
Click to expand...



Not according to Gunny.  He says they didn't have a plan and the whole thing was unexpected.  Just an opportunity they happened upon.

Again,  we will hear about a plan,  a plan to be at the ready for the right moment.  Well hear about expecting the opportunity and taking it.


----------



## Peejay

Now reading conflicting reports that the captain did not jump into the water.  The firing squad took aim and opened fire on the pirates.  

Wild West style.


----------



## Old Rocks

krotchdog said:


> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.


----------



## Diuretic

Peejay said:


> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is casting the Navy as "mere" anything. The USS Bainbridge CO and crew and the SEALS sent to them were all over this situation, and were waiting for an opening, it appears. Wait for better details to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to Gunny.  He says they didn't have a plan and the whole thing was unexpected.  Just an opportunity they happened upon.
> 
> Again,  we will hear about a plan,  a plan to be at the ready for the right moment.  Well hear about expecting the opportunity and taking it.
Click to expand...


I'm going to let Gunny speak for himself.  But as far as a "plan" is concerned, I would think these SEALS, like any other military or para-military unit, train and operate (the old saying, you play as you train) as a team and in particular train in various scenarios with various contingencies.  Take this situation.  The context was a bit different, that's true, but essentially it was a hostage situation, not dissimilar to hostage situations that police have to deal with quite frequently and for which I would image counter-terrorist personnel (military and civilian) would train.  Again I'm speculating here but I would think one of the contingenies would be how to react if the hostage(s) get free.  What followed would have been SOP I would think.

I'm reminded of the British SAS operation in London in 1980.

Guardian Unlimited | Archive Search


----------



## Old Rocks

Rightwngcrkpot said:


> What a heartbreak this must be for you lefties!  The Navy rescued the captain AND sent three of your pirate compadres to the promised land forthwith. I suppose Obama will order a court martial against the Navy Commander for violating the pirate's civil rights - naturally, you will be in mourning for 13 days over this.
> 
> RWC
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Old Rocks

Peejay said:


> Now reading conflicting reports that the captain did not jump into the water.  The firing squad took aim and opened fire on the pirates.
> 
> Wild West style.



Three shots, three heads blown apart. That is not Wild West, that is professional military.


----------



## Burp

He did not jump in the water.   Personnel on the Bainbridge saw weapons being pointed at the captain and opened fire.


----------



## dilloduck

Old Rocks said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now reading conflicting reports that the captain did not jump into the water.  The firing squad took aim and opened fire on the pirates.
> 
> Wild West style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three shots, three heads blown apart. That is not Wild West, that is professional military.
Click to expand...


Synchronized shooting---someone's going to have egg all over their face.


----------



## alan1

CrimsonWhite said:


> **racism discussion moved to its proper place**



Not biased enough to get a vote.
del and jillian are so kicking your ass.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Old Rocks said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
Click to expand...



Rocks would have LOVED to have offered a well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid response to this... but she simply lacks the intellectual means to do so...

Thus she did the best she could and projected the simple noting that IT'S COOKY TO RECOGNIZE THAT: Piracy is a crime against humanity; that such is the case because the act overtly USURPS the rights of INNUMERABLE INDIVIDUALS from those hijacked, to those who own the cargo, to those who need the cargo and those who depend upon the free sea lanes to trade...  

The simple fact is, that Piracy is FAR MORE than a criminal act... it is a crime against the FULL SCOPE OF HUMANITY...  and those who engage in Piracy forfeit their rights in the process...

Thus there is no need for a trial, as the act is deliberate, the parties are present at the time of the prosecution and where one is found present in the commission of Piracy, one is guilty and the penalty is death, after a fair period of coersive interrogation to aid in the PERSECUTION of one's PIRATE COMRADES.

And yes... Piracy is a function of Leftism... where one determines that the product of the labor of OTHERS is essential to fufilling one's NEEDS and decidely so, absent the fair exchange of fair value for fair value; meaning that the Priates feel that they have a need and that the shipping owners, their crews and family; the people who have purchased the cargo and who NEED AND DESERVE THAT CARGO OWE THE PIRATES SOMETHING IN EXCAHNGE FOR THE PIRATES WILLINGNESS TO NOT STRIP THEM OF THEIR RIGHTS...

The killing of those Pirates yesterday sent an incontestable message that those Pirates ARE OWED NOTHING BUT THEIR CERTAIN DEATH, when they overtly seek to usurp the rights of free people: "Screw with us and we'll kill ya for it."   "Kill us and we'll kill ya back..."  "tread on me, and we'll kick your ass..." "We owe you NOTHING... but we PROMISE TO GIVE YOU WHAT YOU DESERVE..."


----------



## NOBama

From what I heard on the news the lifeboat was in tow with snipers poised on the stern, (probably at gunnel level). Regardless of how the story actually unfolds, the Skipper did a great job in assisting the guys on the Bainbridge to get him out of that situation. 

I&#8217;m glad he&#8217;ll live to sail another day and 3 cheers to the US Navy!


----------



## WillowTree

Old Rocks said:


> Rightwngcrkpot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a heartbreak this must be for you lefties!  The Navy rescued the captain AND sent three of your pirate compadres to the promised land forthwith. I suppose Obama will order a court martial against the Navy Commander for violating the pirate's civil rights - naturally, you will be in mourning for 13 days over this.
> 
> RWC
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha ha ha
Click to expand...





not so much!

What's with the "Rah-Rah! USA! USA!" sentiment on here regarding the maritime hostage situation? - Democratic Underground


----------



## Otter_Creek

While I search for another opportunity at condescension .... 

I am very glad the Capt. is free and unharmed.
Good work Navy and all involved in this rescue.


----------



## FactFinder

dilloduck said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now reading conflicting reports that the captain did not jump into the water.  The firing squad took aim and opened fire on the pirates.
> 
> Wild West style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three shots, three heads blown apart. That is not Wild West, that is professional military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Synchronized shooting---someone's going to have egg all over their face.
Click to expand...


In the situation it was the only thing that made sense. Sniper rifles have great range and superior sights. Moving targets are not a problem. As an earlier poster pointed out one bullet can explode the brain.


----------



## Harry Dresden

WorldAHope said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama
> hope to accomplish ?
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
Click to expand...

gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...yes?  He jumped,  the SEALS fired and killed all three pirates in the lifeboat.  Remember the last time he tried that without any help?  They jumped in and caught him.  The SEALS killed them.  The captain didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
Click to expand...


Dude, you are a retard.  A dishonest one.  You take one statement of many and try to present it out of context.  Are you capable of reading English, or what?

Finally, the idiocy of your thinking comes to the fore.  I was not marginalizing the Navy, you twit.  I was trying to explain to your dense ass that in that scenario as presented, it very much IS opportunism.  That isn't marginalizing anyone.  It's trying to explain a tactic to someone that needs to stick to music because you ain't no damned good at military tactics and strategy; yet, you continually want to jack your jaws about it.

Here's another tidbit of info for your ignorant ass:  The US Marine Corps is a department within the Department of the US Navy.  Why would I want to dis the very people I served with for 20 years you ignat?

And you're going to LOVE this:  You've been running your suck over nothing.  They're reporting now Phillips didn't jump.  The snipers shot the pirates with him on board.  

That pretty much nullifies the false premise under which you decided to attack me.  Looks like the commander decided Phillips was in serious danger and decided to risk using force to free him.  

Try to read this R-E-A-L slow.  I'm glad Phillips got out alive.  I'm glad the snipers killed the pirates without harming Phillips.  I'm glad Obama authorized the use of deadly force. 

I take pride in the fact that as usual, the US military, specifically the US Navy in this case took care of business.  

The fact remains, you have proven beyond a doubt you are not qualified to tell me what my profession for 20 years was all about.  Like I said, stick to music.


----------



## Gunny

Bootneck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! Good job all round. Well done US navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you made it back.  All in one piece, I hope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. I've been lucky. Just a few minor dinks and dents as a lasting memento. The only problem? The bleeding silence is hurting my ears! Oh, and acute alcohol withdrawal symptons!
Click to expand...


I'm thinking that last one is disease looking for a cure.


----------



## Gunny

WorldAHope said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is casting the Navy as "mere" anything. The USS Bainbridge CO and crew and the SEALS sent to them were all over this situation, and were waiting for an opening, it appears. Wait for better details to be reported.
Click to expand...


The dude's whole problem each time he has tried to engage me is reading shit that ain't there.  I might pick on squids in fun and them me, but let some outsider fuck with either one.  It's like a cop stepping into a domestic dispute.  The cop gets beat up by both.

As far as more info goes, read my last post.  Now they're saying the snipers shot pirates while Phillips was still aboard.  I'd like to know at what distance they were.  That's some SERIOUS shooting without killing the hostage.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is casting the Navy as "mere" anything. The USS Bainbridge CO and crew and the SEALS sent to them were all over this situation, and were waiting for an opening, it appears. Wait for better details to be reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to Gunny.  He says they didn't have a plan and the whole thing was unexpected.  Just an opportunity they happened upon.
> 
> Again,  we will hear about a plan,  a plan to be at the ready for the right moment.  Well hear about expecting the opportunity and taking it.
Click to expand...


Dude, shut the fuck up already, huh?  You are wrong, and you're a broken fucking record.


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pause for a moment.  Think about it.  The captain showed not only great physical and moral courage through this, he also showed great presence of mind.  The captain tipped the balance so the SEALS could act.  I'd call it great team work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are a retard.  A dishonest one.  You take one statement of many and try to present it out of context.  Are you capable of reading English, or what?
> 
> Finally, the idiocy of your thinking comes to the fore.  I was not marginalizing the Navy, you twit.  I was trying to explain to your dense ass that in that scenario as presented, it very much IS opportunism.  That isn't marginalizing anyone.  It's trying to explain a tactic to someone that needs to stick to music because you ain't no damned good at military tactics and strategy; yet, you continually want to jack your jaws about it.
> 
> Here's another tidbit of info for your ignorant ass:  The US Marine Corps is a department within the Department of the US Navy.  Why would I want to dis the very people I served with for 20 years you ignat?
> 
> And you're going to LOVE this:  You've been running your suck over nothing.  They're reporting now Phillips didn't jump.  The snipers shot the pirates with him on board.
> 
> That pretty much nullifies the false premise under which you decided to attack me.  Looks like the commander decided Phillips was in serious danger and decided to risk using force to free him.
> 
> Try to read this R-E-A-L slow.  I'm glad Phillips got out alive.  I'm glad the snipers killed the pirates without harming Phillips.  I'm glad Obama authorized the use of deadly force.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that as usual, the US military, specifically the US Navy in this case took care of business.
> 
> The fact remains, you have proven beyond a doubt you are not qualified to tell me what my profession for 20 years was all about.  Like I said, stick to music.
Click to expand...


Un huh....The captain saved his own ass......there was no plan.

Sure thing Gunny.


----------



## raceright

Harry Dresden said:


> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama
> hope to accomplish ?
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....
Click to expand...



Jezze what a couple of assholes,we were not there and I hope we never know the events that got the Captain out of harms way it is enough for me that he is free and the Pairetes are dead how I do not need to know our men in uniform as always saved another American


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are a retard.  A dishonest one.  You take one statement of many and try to present it out of context.  Are you capable of reading English, or what?
> 
> Finally, the idiocy of your thinking comes to the fore.  I was not marginalizing the Navy, you twit.  I was trying to explain to your dense ass that in that scenario as presented, it very much IS opportunism.  That isn't marginalizing anyone.  It's trying to explain a tactic to someone that needs to stick to music because you ain't no damned good at military tactics and strategy; yet, you continually want to jack your jaws about it.
> 
> Here's another tidbit of info for your ignorant ass:  The US Marine Corps is a department within the Department of the US Navy.  Why would I want to dis the very people I served with for 20 years you ignat?
> 
> And you're going to LOVE this:  You've been running your suck over nothing.  They're reporting now Phillips didn't jump.  The snipers shot the pirates with him on board.
> 
> That pretty much nullifies the false premise under which you decided to attack me.  Looks like the commander decided Phillips was in serious danger and decided to risk using force to free him.
> 
> Try to read this R-E-A-L slow.  I'm glad Phillips got out alive.  I'm glad the snipers killed the pirates without harming Phillips.  I'm glad Obama authorized the use of deadly force.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that as usual, the US military, specifically the US Navy in this case took care of business.
> 
> The fact remains, you have proven beyond a doubt you are not qualified to tell me what my profession for 20 years was all about.  Like I said, stick to music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Un huh....The captain saved his own ass......there was no plan.
> 
> Sure thing Gunny.
Click to expand...


I see.  So you know what I think even though you have to assume to come to conclusions you do?

You are one, dumb brick.


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are a retard.  A dishonest one.  You take one statement of many and try to present it out of context.  Are you capable of reading English, or what?
> 
> Finally, the idiocy of your thinking comes to the fore.  I was not marginalizing the Navy, you twit.  I was trying to explain to your dense ass that in that scenario as presented, it very much IS opportunism.  That isn't marginalizing anyone.  It's trying to explain a tactic to someone that needs to stick to music because you ain't no damned good at military tactics and strategy; yet, you continually want to jack your jaws about it.
> 
> Here's another tidbit of info for your ignorant ass:  The US Marine Corps is a department within the Department of the US Navy.  Why would I want to dis the very people I served with for 20 years you ignat?
> 
> And you're going to LOVE this:  You've been running your suck over nothing.  They're reporting now Phillips didn't jump.  The snipers shot the pirates with him on board.
> 
> That pretty much nullifies the false premise under which you decided to attack me.  Looks like the commander decided Phillips was in serious danger and decided to risk using force to free him.
> 
> Try to read this R-E-A-L slow.  I'm glad Phillips got out alive.  I'm glad the snipers killed the pirates without harming Phillips.  I'm glad Obama authorized the use of deadly force.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that as usual, the US military, specifically the US Navy in this case took care of business.
> 
> The fact remains, you have proven beyond a doubt you are not qualified to tell me what my profession for 20 years was all about.  Like I said, stick to music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un huh....The captain saved his own ass......there was no plan.
> 
> Sure thing Gunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  So you know what I think even though you have to assume to come to conclusions you do?
> 
> You are one, dumb brick.
Click to expand...


I know what you posted here.

The captain saved his own ass, there was no plan.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Un huh....The captain saved his own ass......there was no plan.
> 
> Sure thing Gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  So you know what I think even though you have to assume to come to conclusions you do?
> 
> You are one, dumb brick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you posted here.
> 
> The captain saved his own ass, there was no plan.
Click to expand...


Now you want to lie, huh?  Go ahead and take the comments out of context, and pretend that they weren't made in an argument over a situation that in fact didn't happen, and YOU didn't know what actually happened anymore than anyone else.

You're just making yourself look stupid, and showing yourself as the dishonest fuck that you are.


----------



## Peejay

Gunny said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.  So you know what I think even though you have to assume to come to conclusions you do?
> 
> You are one, dumb brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you posted here.
> 
> The captain saved his own ass, there was no plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you want to lie, huh?  Go ahead and take the comments out of context, and pretend that they weren't made in an argument over a situation that in fact didn't happen, and YOU didn't know what actually happened anymore than anyone else.
> 
> You're just making yourself look stupid, and showing yourself as the dishonest fuck that you are.
Click to expand...



That's what you said.  

You said the captain saved his own ass.

You said there wasn't any plan.  

I would think that they had discussed all kinds of plans.....if he looks threatend....if he jumps....if the lifeboat capsized.....I'm pretty sure they had plans.  

Don't you think they had plans?


----------



## Xenophon

It was all good news, why are some of you douches arguing minutia and putting politics in?


----------



## alan1

Xenophon said:


> It was all good news, why are some of you douches arguing minutia *and putting politics in*?



Because it's a political message board, silly.


----------



## krotchdog

Nelsonexe said:


> Unread  Today, 02:30 PM
> krotchdog's Avatar
> krotchdog krotchdog is online now
> Registered User
> Member #19067
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2009
> Posts: 116
> Thanks: 0
> Thanked 4 Times in 4 Posts
> Rep Power: 1
> krotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school boardkrotchdog could be on a school board
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> Bill Clinton said the terrorist attacks on his watch were criminal attacks and look what happened on 911.
> Hillary says we need 21st century answers to a 17th century problem, I guess there is no act that is bad enough in the liberal eye to be called a act of terror or an attack on your country. Even now we aren't allowed to call terrorist,terrorist now under Obama.



I do not understand the point you wish to make.

My point is simple, internationally this is being described as a crime. 

It is significant, describing acts of war as crimes led and caused 9/11

That is the point I make, if anyone wishes to engage me this is my position.


----------



## Gunny

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you posted here.
> 
> The captain saved his own ass, there was no plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to lie, huh?  Go ahead and take the comments out of context, and pretend that they weren't made in an argument over a situation that in fact didn't happen, and YOU didn't know what actually happened anymore than anyone else.
> 
> You're just making yourself look stupid, and showing yourself as the dishonest fuck that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you said.
> 
> You said the captain saved his own ass.
> 
> You said there wasn't any plan.
> 
> I would think that they had discussed all kinds of plans.....if he looks threatend....if he jumps....if the lifeboat capsized.....I'm pretty sure they had plans.
> 
> Don't you think they had plans?
Click to expand...


Idiot.  I did not once say they did not discuss the issue nor that they did not have a plan to try and save him.  In fact, what I said is EXACTLY that.  

What I said was Phillips jumping in the water again was unexpected.  Turns out that it in fact did not happen.  You insisted it was expected.  Again, it didn't happen.

You seriously need to look up the word context, then get some.  Saying it was unexpected for him to jump in the water is NOT saying they did not have a plan.  They're the US military for Christ's sake.  They have a plan for brushing your teeth.

The fact that you do not understand tactics at all is pretty evident as well.  Snipers in hostage situations ARE opportunists.  That isn't marginalizing them.  It's calling it what it is. 

Had Phillips jumped in the water a second time, it would have been HIM taking action to save his own ass.  That doesn't marginalize the Navy either.   

Once the decision was made to take out the pirates, they did.   Obviously there was a plan to do that or they wouldn't have had snipers flown on board the ship to begin with nor stationed them with loaded rifles on the ship.  

You've managed to take my words out of context looking for an excuse to be offended where there was none.


----------



## Old Rocks

Pirates are criminals, they serve nor fly any nations flag. And the Navy Seals did exactly the right thing.


----------



## DavidS

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you posted here.
> 
> The captain saved his own ass, there was no plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to lie, huh?  Go ahead and take the comments out of context, and pretend that they weren't made in an argument over a situation that in fact didn't happen, and YOU didn't know what actually happened anymore than anyone else.
> 
> You're just making yourself look stupid, and showing yourself as the dishonest fuck that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you said.
> 
> You said the captain saved his own ass.
> 
> You said there wasn't any plan.
> 
> I would think that they had discussed all kinds of plans.....if he looks threatend....if he jumps....if the lifeboat capsized.....I'm pretty sure they had plans.
> 
> Don't you think they had plans?
Click to expand...


----------



## krotchdog

Harry Dresden said:


> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama
> hope to accomplish ?
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....
Click to expand...


You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.

Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.

You do not know shit.

My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree. 

Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence

Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.


----------



## krotchdog

ole dumb ass describes terrorsits as pirate and as criminals, yes no more acts of war, its no different than if I speed, stop me, give me a ticket, and let me go.

old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)

old crock knowingly posted false information in environment under climate change

how can I address old crocks post here, I will have to spend hours looking for the answer like before and than I find out old rock willingly and knowingly posted a false report, not only did old man post the false report but old man had a rebutal ready in case he got found out

this kind of stuff makes me sick, further look at the vile old man says about others, and than we are suppose to take his word and if we dont we get old crokes vile mouth


http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/73527-climate-change-the-simple-argument.html


old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)


----------



## raceright

krotchdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama
> hope to accomplish ?
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
> 
> 
> 
> gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.
> 
> Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.
> 
> You do not know shit.
> 
> My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence
> 
> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.
Click to expand...


1,000,000,000,000.00 your money stolen I'd be pissed to


----------



## Diuretic

krotchdog said:


> ole dumb ass describes terrorsits as pirate and as criminals, yes no more acts of war, its no different than if I speed, stop me, give me a ticket, and let me go.
> 
> old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)
> 
> old crock knowingly posted false information in environment under climate change
> 
> how can I address old crocks post here, I will have to spend hours looking for the answer like before and than I find out old rock willingly and knowingly posted a false report, not only did old man post the false report but old man had a rebutal ready in case he got found out
> 
> this kind of stuff makes me sick, further look at the vile old man says about others, and than we are suppose to take his word and if we dont we get old crokes vile mouth
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/73527-climate-change-the-simple-argument.html
> 
> 
> old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)



And you are a fucking idiot.  That's not a flame either, that's a diagnosis.


----------



## AnnECUCherry

del said:


> Rightwngcrkpot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a heartbreak this must be for you lefties!  The Navy rescued the captain AND sent three of your pirate compadres to the promised land forthwith. I suppose Obama will order a court martial against the Navy Commander for violating the pirate's civil rights - naturally, you will be in mourning for 13 days over this.
> 
> RWC
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well chosen screen name, apparently.
Click to expand...


Oh, it is!  And as much for the fact that he's in love with Dbrod  --  you know, the one who had her first jillion "Introduce Yourself" posts moved?!


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Diuretic said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ole dumb ass describes terrorsits as pirate and as criminals, yes no more acts of war, its no different than if I speed, stop me, give me a ticket, and let me go.
> 
> old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)
> 
> old crock knowingly posted false information in environment under climate change
> 
> how can I address old crocks post here, I will have to spend hours looking for the answer like before and than I find out old rock willingly and knowingly posted a false report, not only did old man post the false report but old man had a rebutal ready in case he got found out
> 
> this kind of stuff makes me sick, further look at the vile old man says about others, and than we are suppose to take his word and if we dont we get old crokes vile mouth
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/73527-climate-change-the-simple-argument.html
> 
> 
> old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a fucking idiot.  That's not a flame either, that's a diagnosis.
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO... Oh the IRONY IS THICK in this one...


----------



## Toro

krotchdog said:


> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of *the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars* of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.



The son who _stole_ $1 trillion?

You want to elaborate on that?


----------



## Valerie

Great News!   Thank you US Navy!  




> Further update: Admiral Gortney, speaking from Bahrain to reporters at the Pentagon, just stated that there were standing orders allowing the Captain of the Bainbridge to take action if he saw that Captain Phillips' life was in imminent danger. When one or more AK 47s were pointed at Capt. Phillips, the Bainbridge acted. The Admiral stated that the sharpshooters were on board the Bainbridge when they fired. The Bainbridge was 25-35 meters away from the lifeboat at the time. The Admiral just confirmed that Capt. Phillips was tied up at the time.
> 
> It seems clear that the Obama administration deserves some credit for allowing the Bainbridge captain to take action if Capt. Phillips' life was in danger. It would have been hard to justify a ban on such action.
> 
> It also seems clear that the personnel on the spot, especially the sharpshooters on the fantail of the Bainbridge and her captain too, deserve our deep gratitude. American Special Forces are simply superb human beings, superbly trained. American military doctrine generally allows the commander on the spot considerable discretion, and it is clear that in this case, the wisdom of that approach was confirmed.



American Thinker Blog: Captain reportedly freed, 3 pirates dead and one captured (updated)


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Great News!   Thank you US Navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further update: Admiral Gortney, speaking from Bahrain to reporters at the Pentagon, just stated that there were standing orders allowing the Captain of the Bainbridge to take action if he saw that Captain Phillips' life was in imminent danger. When one or more AK 47s were pointed at Capt. Phillips, the Bainbridge acted. The Admiral stated that the sharpshooters were on board the Bainbridge when they fired. The Bainbridge was 25-35 meters away from the lifeboat at the time. The Admiral just confirmed that Capt. Phillips was tied up at the time.
> 
> It seems clear that the Obama administration deserves some credit for allowing the Bainbridge captain to take action if Capt. Phillips' life was in danger. It would have been hard to justify a ban on such action.
> 
> It also seems clear that the personnel on the spot, especially the sharpshooters on the fantail of the Bainbridge and her captain too, deserve our deep gratitude. American Special Forces are simply superb human beings, superbly trained. American military doctrine generally allows the commander on the spot considerable discretion, and it is clear that in this case, the wisdom of that approach was confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Captain reportedly freed, 3 pirates dead and one captured (updated)
Click to expand...

Whoa, that's pretty cool...sounds like a good movie plot.


----------



## Ravi

Here's a nice run down of what happened, apparently.

Q+A: How the U.S. Navy ended Somali pirate drama | Reuters

It didn't make sense to me before that the captain jumped again simply because you'd think the pirates would keep him tied up after the first attempt.


----------



## krotchdog

Pure idiots, you know why, cuz I see I was quoted and yet I do not see something I can respond to.

Dont take no genius and I do not need to be at the site of the event to know that the captain is greatful to god that the US Navy was on hand to save his ass.

You think if the Navy was not there the captain would of jumped in the sea and tried to swim to hawaii.

They aint pirates either, stop calling them that just because the news told you so.

Diuretic, A diuretic is any drug that elevates the rate of urination and thus provides a means of forced diuresis. There are several categories of diuretics. All diuretics increase the excretion of water from bodies, although each class does so in a distinct way

Diuretic, you are fucking funny. Serously, I wish I could buy you a beer. Unfortunately you are not in Madird Spain as I am.

Everyone else, great arguement, I am so convinced and I am sure others will read your posts and agree. Do you people share those posts with family cuz you shoud. I am sure that the gene pool in which you are spawned will be more than impressed.

In the meantime, as you scratch your head and ass, if would be nice to exchange bits of wisdom instead of seeing who can flame who the best.


----------



## Ravi

krotchdog said:


> Pure idiots, you know why, cuz I see I was quoted and yet I do not see something I can respond to.
> 
> Dont take no genius and I do not need to be at the site of the event to know that the captain is greatful to god that the US Navy was on hand to save his ass.
> 
> You think if the Navy was not there the captain would of jumped in the sea and tried to swim to hawaii.
> 
> They aint pirates either, stop calling them that just because the news told you so.
> 
> Diuretic, A diuretic is any drug that elevates the rate of urination and thus provides a means of forced diuresis. There are several categories of diuretics. All diuretics increase the excretion of water from bodies, although each class does so in a distinct way
> 
> Diuretic, you are fucking funny. Serously, I wish I could buy you a beer. Unfortunately you are not in Madird Spain as I am.
> 
> Everyone else, great arguement, I am so convinced and I am sure others will read your posts and agree. Do you people share those posts with family cuz you shoud. I am sure that the gene pool in which you are spawned will be more than impressed.
> 
> In the meantime, as you scratch your head and ass, if would be nice to exchange bits of wisdom instead of seeing who can flame who the best.


Someone needs his binky.


----------



## krotchdog

Ravi, dont you mean bienky, at least you could do while flaming me is spell the damned thing correctly, idiots.


----------



## gezztoo

Somewhere Spindleman and Jumpin Joe are smiling....former AOL buds who are blessed with the "sheepdog" gene....oooooorah!!!


----------



## Toome

While I'm no fan of President Obama, the right thing to do is to give him the credit for making the right decision to allow the professionals do their work.  I still have my doubts that he would make a similar decision if put in another similar situation, but I hope I'm wrong.

As for the SEALS, I'm not surprised.  They are highly trained and very disciplined professionals.

Now the issue is follow-through.  Economic pressure needs to be put on the nations that either allow pirates to live on their land or fail to take effective measures to capture these criminals.  For countries like Somalia, nations have to hunt them down and bring them to justice.


----------



## Ravi

krotchdog said:


> Ravi, dont you mean bienky, at least you could do while flaming me is spell the damned thing correctly, idiots.


----------



## Chris

Ravi, you are arguing with someone named "krotchdog."


----------



## AnnECUCherry

gezztoo said:


> Somewhere Spindleman and Jumpin Joe are smiling....former AOL buds who are blessed with the "sheepdog" gene....oooooorah!!!



Gee, you really know how to hurt a girl, don't you, Gezz.  You don't think I'm smiling, too?

BTW, where is Spin?  He registered.  I thought he'd post.

And did you invite Jumpin'?


----------



## Toome

Chris said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm no fan of President Obama, the right thing to do is to give him the credit for making the right decision to allow the professionals do their work.  I still have my doubts that he would make a similar decision if put in another similar situation, but I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> As for the SEALS, I'm not surprised.  They are highly trained and very disciplined professionals.
> 
> Now the issue is follow-through.  Economic pressure needs to be put on the nations that either allow pirates to live on their land or fail to take effective measures to capture these criminals.  For countries like Somalia, nations have to hunt them down and bring them to justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have doubts about your ability to think.
> 
> Obama is smart and knows how to win.
> 
> Just ask Hillary and the Republicans.
Click to expand...


I'll try real hard not to have any emotional breakdowns because you have doubts about me.  Gosh, I hope I sleep tonight.  

Obama is all about whatever will preserve his image.  People like that tend to avoid risky situations.  I fully expected Obama to take the safe way out and spin it as showing patience, avoiding unnecessarily risking the captain's life, etc.

Yes, he's smart and knows how to win.  This isn't about being smart.  It's about being courageous.  I credit President Obama for going with a risky decision.


----------



## Sinatra

Toome said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm no fan of President Obama, the right thing to do is to give him the credit for making the right decision to allow the professionals do their work.  I still have my doubts that he would make a similar decision if put in another similar situation, but I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> As for the SEALS, I'm not surprised.  They are highly trained and very disciplined professionals.
> 
> Now the issue is follow-through.  Economic pressure needs to be put on the nations that either allow pirates to live on their land or fail to take effective measures to capture these criminals.  For countries like Somalia, nations have to hunt them down and bring them to justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have doubts about your ability to think.
> 
> Obama is smart and knows how to win.
> 
> Just ask Hillary and the Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll try real hard not to have any emotional breakdowns because you have doubts about me.  Gosh, I hope I sleep tonight.
> 
> Obama is all about whatever will preserve his image.  People like that tend to avoid risky situations.  I fully expected Obama to take the safe way out and spin it as showing patience, avoiding unnecessarily risking the captain's life, etc.
> 
> Yes, he's smart and knows how to win.  This isn't about being smart.  *It's about being courageous.  I credit President Obama for going with a risky decision*.
Click to expand...


Agreed, on this day, the president done good...


----------



## Ravi

I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.

It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."


----------



## Annie

Ravi said:


> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."



At least he didn't have them 'stand down', whether or not he actually 'authorized it', that remains to be seen. Regarding military qualifications, he does appear a bit off tone. His refusal to say one word about this until after the rescue was weird.


----------



## Ravi

Annie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he didn't have them 'stand down', whether or not he actually 'authorized it', that remains to be seen. Regarding military qualifications, he does appear a bit off tone. His refusal to say one word about this until after the rescue was weird.
Click to expand...

If you say so, Annie. Milk it for all you can...it only helps your cause.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."








Which is more than you DUmmies ever did for President Bush! But then we Republicans are way better folks that way!


----------



## Harry Dresden

krotchdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldAHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do the stooooooooopid shitheads who take
> every
> single
> event
> and twist it into another chance to throw their verbal poop at Obama
> hope to accomplish ?
> Krotch - You are seriously deranged in your lopsided obsession. It OWNS you.
> 
> Obama had little to do with this hostage situation. He did the right thing; left it up to the professionals on scene to handle this standoff.
> 
> Big earthquake in Italy, people died. Quick, make up something to say it was  OBAMA'S FAULT !!!
> A kid dies in a traffic accident in Idaho. .".... OBAMA ...!!!!!"
> Unbeeeleeevabul.
> 
> 
> 
> gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.
> 
> Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.
> 
> You do not know shit.
> 
> My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence
> 
> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.
Click to expand...


Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....if you dont get the analogy maybe you had better go post with people more your speed......gee and im really sorry you lost a fucking TRILLION dollars....richest guy in the world no doubt.....tough shit....now go out and work like the rest of us.....


----------



## JimH52

We should be thanking God that the Captain is free.  Instead, it seems many of the posts I am reading are trying to make "Political hay."

Everyone involved needs to be honored.  From the President to the Navy Seals who pulled the triggers.

Can we call these guys criminals, thugs, or just outright scum, instead of pirates.  The international community needs to attack these guys where they live.  They are basically performing their duty for the warlords that hide in Somalia.  We need to attack the bee's nest, instead of swatting at the bees.  Criminals who prey on hardworking seamen deserve the justice they have earned with their actions.


----------



## del

Peejay said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I don't disagree in the least with that.
> 
> Gunny says the captain saved his own ass.  Considering that he couldn't save his own ass the first time he tried,  I would tend to want to give the Navy guys credit for their part rather than cast them as mere opportunist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are a retard.  A dishonest one.  You take one statement of many and try to present it out of context.  Are you capable of reading English, or what?
> 
> Finally, the idiocy of your thinking comes to the fore.  I was not marginalizing the Navy, you twit.  I was trying to explain to your dense ass that in that scenario as presented, it very much IS opportunism.  That isn't marginalizing anyone.  It's trying to explain a tactic to someone that needs to stick to music because you ain't no damned good at military tactics and strategy; yet, you continually want to jack your jaws about it.
> 
> Here's another tidbit of info for your ignorant ass:  The US Marine Corps is a department within the Department of the US Navy.  Why would I want to dis the very people I served with for 20 years you ignat?
> 
> And you're going to LOVE this:  You've been running your suck over nothing.  They're reporting now Phillips didn't jump.  The snipers shot the pirates with him on board.
> 
> That pretty much nullifies the false premise under which you decided to attack me.  Looks like the commander decided Phillips was in serious danger and decided to risk using force to free him.
> 
> Try to read this R-E-A-L slow.  I'm glad Phillips got out alive.  I'm glad the snipers killed the pirates without harming Phillips.  I'm glad Obama authorized the use of deadly force.
> 
> I take pride in the fact that as usual, the US military, specifically the US Navy in this case took care of business.
> 
> The fact remains, you have proven beyond a doubt you are not qualified to tell me what my profession for 20 years was all about.  Like I said, stick to music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Un huh....The captain saved his own ass......there was no plan.
> 
> Sure thing Gunny.
Click to expand...


play free bird. 

at least then, you'll know what you're doing.


----------



## NotfooldbyW

Peejay said:


> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.


it's not that Obama was trying to take credit. Obama was laying low on the incident as he should have. What the farce is and was are all the right wing talk radio crazies who were passionately attacking Obama for being weak and appeasing 'terrorists'. They weren't pirates anymore to right wing radio goons like Inannity and Limpballs. It may have taking the Seals this long to get the 'clean' triple or quadruple shot off.... It's right wingers who are the goofballs on this incident as they are on every incident since the invasion of Iraq six years ago.


----------



## Toome

Ravi said:


> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."



He could have NOT authorized the SEALS to take action.

At the end of a day, an American hostage is alive and gets to be with his family.  I think it's okay to give the retard, uh, excuse me, the President, credit.


----------



## dilloduck

JimH52 said:


> We should be thanking God that the Captain is free.  Instead, it seems many of the posts I am reading are trying to make "Political hay."
> 
> Everyone involved needs to be honored.  From the President to the Navy Seals who pulled the triggers.
> 
> Can we call these guys criminals, thugs, or just outright scum, instead of pirates.  The international community needs to attack these guys where they live.  They are basically performing their duty for the warlords that hide in Somalia.  We need to attack the bee's nest, instead of swatting at the bees.  Criminals who prey on hardworking seamen deserve the justice they have earned with their actions.



There is no international community.


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is more than you DUmmies ever did for President Bush! But then we Republicans are way better folks that way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, you are just great.
> 
> You almost destroyed the country, you idiot!
Click to expand...




Make up yer mind dipshit! We go from  Bush failed the country stands to if the obamalama fails we all fail!  get a grip sounds like we need Republicans cause almost destroyed is way better than destroyed..


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

NotfooldbyW said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that Obama was trying to take credit. Obama was laying low on the incident as he should have. What the farce is and was are all the right wing talk radio crazies who were passionately attacking Obama for being weak and appeasing 'terrorists'. They weren't pirates anymore to right wing radio goons like Inannity and Limpballs. It may have taking the Seals this long to get the 'clean' triple or quadruple shot off.... It's right wingers who are the goofballs on this incident as they are on every incident since the invasion of Iraq six years ago.
Click to expand...



The Seals were able to squeeze a shot off immediately upon arrival... that's what they do; they're amongst the best in the world...

 Now there is not a single American that has contributed to this thread which has not given the Lord of the Idiots credit for FINALLY making a decision which is in step with AMERICAN PRINCIPLES...

So stow your faux indignation sis... it ain't sellin' here.


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is more than you DUmmies ever did for President Bush! But then we Republicans are way better folks that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, you are just great.
> 
> You almost destroyed the country, you idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up yer mind dipshit! We go from  Bush failed the country stands to if the obamalama fails we all fail!  get a grip sounds like we need Republicans cause almost destroyed is way better than destroyed..
Click to expand...

Willow you are arguing with someone named chris.....might be KROTCH HEAD in disguise....


----------



## Old Rocks

Harry Dresden said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.
> 
> Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.
> 
> You do not know shit.
> 
> My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence
> 
> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....if you dont get the analogy maybe you had better go post with people more your speed......gee and im really sorry you lost a fucking TRILLION dollars....richest guy in the world no doubt.....tough shit....now go out and work like the rest of us.....
Click to expand...


Ol' Dawg once again demonstrates how to win freinds and influence people


----------



## krotchdog

Chris said:


> Ravi, you are arguing with someone named "krotchdog."



eh, duh, uh, are ya, arguin wit som un name uh, uh, h h h

Let me help you moron, we are going tit for tat, I am having a bit of fun and you do not even distract.

ravi, uh, duh, uh, I wish I had a come back, seriously, what can I say to that pic, very nice, very clever, nothing says anything like a pic, I will get you back you son of a bitch.

I know, I got nothing, but at least I am not chris


----------



## krotchdog

Old Rocks said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.
> 
> Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.
> 
> You do not know shit.
> 
> My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence
> 
> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....if you dont get the analogy maybe you had better go post with people more your speed......gee and im really sorry you lost a fucking TRILLION dollars....richest guy in the world no doubt.....tough shit....now go out and work like the rest of us.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ol' Dawg once again demonstrates how to win freinds and influence people
Click to expand...


old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)

old crock knowingly posted false information in environment under climate change

how can I address old crocks post here, I will have to spend hours looking for the answer like before and than I find out old rock willingly and knowingly posted a false report, not only did old man post the false report but old man had a rebutal ready in case he got found out

this kind of stuff makes me sick, further look at the vile old man says about others, and than we are suppose to take his word and if we dont we get old crokes vile mouth


http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/73527-climate-change-the-simple-argument.html


old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)


----------



## auditor0007

A job well done.  Now how do we stop this from happening in the future?


----------



## krotchdog

Harry Dresden said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee kinda sounds like when Bush was pres......everything was his doing too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.
> 
> Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.
> 
> You do not know shit.
> 
> My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence
> 
> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....if you dont get the analogy maybe you had better go post with people more your speed......gee and im really sorry you lost a fucking TRILLION dollars....richest guy in the world no doubt.....tough shit....now go out and work like the rest of us.....
Click to expand...


Oh, yea, you are right, I did not see that, good point, you win, I concede, well thought out arguement. very good points, sometimes I do not see what is right in front of my eyes.


----------



## krotchdog

NotfooldbyW said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that Obama was trying to take credit. Obama was laying low on the incident as he should have. What the farce is and was are all the right wing talk radio crazies who were passionately attacking Obama for being weak and appeasing 'terrorists'. They weren't pirates anymore to right wing radio goons like Inannity and Limpballs. It may have taking the Seals this long to get the 'clean' triple or quadruple shot off.... It's right wingers who are the goofballs on this incident as they are on every incident since the invasion of Iraq six years ago.
Click to expand...



If we are the goof balls why did you resort to name calling and not analyze what we posted and comment on the merits or demerits.


----------



## Old Rocks

auditor0007 said:


> A job well done.  Now how do we stop this from happening in the future?



We cannot help but know who are the people bankrolling and arming these people. There should be some nice quiet terminating operations. 

And, since this is not the only place in the world where we have seen this type of criminality, we should have some of our Special Forces and Weopon Engineers get together and rebuild a nice little tramp frieghter. Something that when attacked would leave no survivors, so there would be no warning to other criminals of this type.


----------



## Old Rocks

DavidS said:


> According to FoxNews, the US Navy moved in and killed the pirates. The captain has been freed.
> 
> Congratulations to the Navy of the United States of America! Now launch some F-15E's and bomb the fuck out of Somalia!



Dumb. There is no central government in Somalia. And the people that control these operations will not be where the ships come in. Rather than bomb a bunch of people to get the few that are doing these crimes, go after the bosses. A nice quiet termination program targeting the people arming them and the people that are making the primary money off of them.

Add a nice little tramp freighter given some mods by Special Forces and weopon engineers.


----------



## krotchdog

Old Rocks said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A job well done.  Now how do we stop this from happening in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot help but know who are the people bankrolling and arming these people. There should be some nice quiet terminating operations.
> 
> And, since this is not the only place in the world where we have seen this type of criminality, we should have some of our Special Forces and Weopon Engineers get together and rebuild a nice little tramp frieghter. Something that when attacked would leave no survivors, so there would be no warning to other criminals of this type.[/QUOTE
> 
> You are a complete idiot, what the hell is a "Weopon Engineers", even if I ignore your spelling I am still astonished at your lack of understaning which considering what I will post as follows I am really not surprised. I hope you had fun biting me in the ass five times. We have been friends for so long I feel really betrayed.
> 
> old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)
> 
> old crock knowingly posted false information in environment under climate change
> 
> how can I address old crocks post here, I will have to spend hours looking for the answer like before and than I find out old rock willingly and knowingly posted a false report, not only did old man post the false report but old man had a rebutal ready in case he got found out
> 
> this kind of stuff makes me sick, further look at the vile old man says about others, and than we are suppose to take his word and if we dont we get old crokes vile mouth
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/73527-climate-change-the-simple-argument.html
> 
> 
> old rock is a scurrilous lying crock of shit (this is not a flame, its old rocks words with old rocks name placed in front)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sinatra

Sadly the vermin liberals in our nation would likely cry bloody murder at some selective terminations of certain Somali warlords.

I do believe though that through our successful program of global warming, we will make Somalia very uncomfortable in the next 30-300 years.

Oh yes, we will have the last laugh.

That is, unless they get wise to our plan and invest in air conditioning.

Damn...


----------



## krotchdog

Sinatra, they are already wise, they thought the ship was carrying ice cubes.

Thank god we have a president that sees this as it is, a simple crime, much beneath the level of a president. After all, imagine how bad Obama would look if he did anything to stop a poor soul from stealing iced tea, especially a poor soul from Africa, they have no iced tea in Africa.


----------



## del

krotchdog said:


> Sinatra, they are already wise, they thought the ship was carrying ice cubes.
> 
> Thank god we have a president that sees this as it is, a simple crime, much beneath the level of a president. After all, imagine how bad Obama would look if he did anything to stop a poor soul from stealing iced tea, especially a poor soul from Africa, they have no iced tea in Africa.



are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## gezztoo

AnnECUCherry said:


> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere Spindleman and Jumpin Joe are smiling....former AOL buds who are blessed with the "sheepdog" gene....oooooorah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you really know how to hurt a girl, don't you, Gezz.  You don't think I'm smiling, too?
> 
> BTW, where is Spin?  He registered.  I thought he'd post.
> 
> And did you invite Jumpin'?
Click to expand...



Sorry Annie...must have had a mental block what with that discussion of "kiiling is murder" back in 04

I'll have to drop Spin a line ,,,and JJ also....thanks for jogging my mind...


----------



## AnnECUCherry

gezztoo said:


> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere Spindleman and Jumpin Joe are smiling....former AOL buds who are blessed with the "sheepdog" gene....oooooorah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you really know how to hurt a girl, don't you, Gezz.  You don't think I'm smiling, too?
> 
> BTW, where is Spin?  He registered.  I thought he'd post.
> 
> And did you invite Jumpin'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Annie...must have had a mental block what with that discussion of "kiiling is murder" back in 04
> 
> I'll have to drop Spin a line ,,,and JJ also....thanks for jogging my mind...
Click to expand...


Gezzes have loooong memories, don't they?!  Now that you mention it, that was Easter weekend, too  --  I remember that RckyMtnMary was baking for the next day's dinner.

And ya gotta watch the "Annie" on this board  --  there's already a real Annie here.

She's the most prolific poster on this board.  And who was the most prolific on ours?!  I tole y'all "Ann" doesn't mean "full of grace."  It means "blabbermouth"!  (J/K  She's been here a long time.)


----------



## krotchdog

del said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra, they are already wise, they thought the ship was carrying ice cubes.
> 
> Thank god we have a president that sees this as it is, a simple crime, much beneath the level of a president. After all, imagine how bad Obama would look if he did anything to stop a poor soul from stealing iced tea, especially a poor soul from Africa, they have no iced tea in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
Click to expand...


I am not sure, what do you mean by stupid (who is really stupid, stupid, or one who chooses to engage with stupid, one has no choice the other chooses, take a big guess, I can speel et sloer if in ya lik).


----------



## WillowTree

AnnECUCherry said:


> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you really know how to hurt a girl, don't you, Gezz.  You don't think I'm smiling, too?
> 
> BTW, where is Spin?  He registered.  I thought he'd post.
> 
> And did you invite Jumpin'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Annie...must have had a mental block what with that discussion of "kiiling is murder" back in 04
> 
> I'll have to drop Spin a line ,,,and JJ also....thanks for jogging my mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gezzes have loooong memories, don't they?!  Now that you mention it, that was Easter weekend, too  --  I remember that RckyMtnMary was baking for the next day's dinner.
> 
> And ya gotta watch the "Annie" on this board  --  there's already a real Annie here.
> 
> She's the most prolific poster on this board.  And who was the most prolific on ours?!  I tole y'all "Ann" doesn't mean "full of grace."  It means "blabbermouth"!  (J/K  She's been here a long time.)
Click to expand...




What happened to "your board" you kill it with lameness?


----------



## Gunny

Ravi said:


> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."



Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments.  Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.  

In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part.  The Captain did his.  The SEALS did theirs.  This is the way it's supposed to happen.


----------



## Gunny

Annie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he didn't have them 'stand down', whether or not he actually 'authorized it', that remains to be seen. Regarding military qualifications, he does appear a bit off tone. His refusal to say one word about this until after the rescue was weird.
Click to expand...


Everything I've read says he authorized the use of force if Phillips was in immediate danger.  The Bainbridge's captain judged he was in immediate danger and gave the shooters the green light. 

I'm not sure on his saying something though.  I guess weird covers it nicely.  This was a challenge to HIM.  That's just my opinion, but those pirates were mighty selective in NOT taking US flagged ships while we had a redneck in office.  

I don't know that it's as much he should have as I would have expected him to.


----------



## Gunny

Chris said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long time since we had a president who did what he was supposed to do.
Click to expand...


Do you want me to start moving your stupid, partisan, add nothing to the conversations posts again?  You're pushing your luck with your stupid trolling.


----------



## Gunny

Chris said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is more than you DUmmies ever did for President Bush! But then we Republicans are way better folks that way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, you are just great.
> 
> You almost destroyed the country, you idiot!
Click to expand...


People like you ARE destroying it so STFU.


----------



## krotchdog

Obama did nothing, he allowed the secretary of state hillary clinton call this a crime. Obama treated this like any other crime, you would not expect the president to comment on every bank robbery or stolen car. So Obama has set the tone on how he deals with terrorists.

Obama will treat all terrorists acts like a crime, Obama will send in the FBI, the FBI wil be the force in charge, the Navy will be subseviant to the FBI.

These are acts of war. Piracy, bullshit, its an act of war, send in the ships, demand change, Somalia has long since failed as a nation.

Was he weak, was he strong, did he know what to do, Obama did exactly what one would expcet of traitor the USA, he bowed to the king, denigrated the USA, and than did nothing when our ship was attacked.

Did Obama give the order for the Captain to jump, did he. No.

The Nave may of acted and it may of been good, either way if the captain did not jump on his own accord he would be a hostage in the worst hell hole on earth

Obama did nothing, if anyone contends he gave an order to shoot than our soldeirs are completly hindered from doing thier job.

So to get this straight, the guy jumps, swims and the navy calls obamy to decide what to do.


----------



## AnnECUCherry

WillowTree said:


> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Annie...must have had a mental block what with that discussion of "kiiling is murder" back in 04
> 
> I'll have to drop Spin a line ,,,and JJ also....thanks for jogging my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gezzes have loooong memories, don't they?!  Now that you mention it, that was Easter weekend, too  --  I remember that RckyMtnMary was baking for the next day's dinner.
> 
> And ya gotta watch the "Annie" on this board  --  there's already a real Annie here.
> 
> She's the most prolific poster on this board.  And who was the most prolific on ours?!  I tole y'all "Ann" doesn't mean "full of grace."  It means "blabbermouth"!  (J/K  She's been here a long time.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to "your board" you kill it with lameness?
Click to expand...


"Our" board, along with all the other political discussion boards (and others), were summarily dismissed by AOL, hence the influx of "immigrants" here.


----------



## krotchdog

AnnECUCherry said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gezzes have loooong memories, don't they?!  Now that you mention it, that was Easter weekend, too  --  I remember that RckyMtnMary was baking for the next day's dinner.
> 
> And ya gotta watch the "Annie" on this board  --  there's already a real Annie here.
> 
> She's the most prolific poster on this board.  And who was the most prolific on ours?!  I tole y'all "Ann" doesn't mean "full of grace."  It means "blabbermouth"!  (J/K  She's been here a long time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to "your board" you kill it with lameness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Our" board, along with all the other political discussion boards (and others), were summarily dismissed by AOL, hence the influx of "immigrants" here.
Click to expand...



Yea, and Obama bowed to the king of slaves, the king who allows a 13 year old girl to be stoned to death, but we stand corrected huh, he only showed respect.

The Navy did not call Obama, Obama called the Navy and ordered them to stand down, period, Obama ordered the Navy to stand down.

Obama sent in the FBI, Obama treated this like a crime, that is how he is treating the war on terror. I cannot even call it a war on terror because Obama says its not. 

Obama just about got the captain killed, he did nothing, he would of had his head chopped off and his body parts drug throught the streets had he not jumped.

Obama ordered the navy to not do a thing, they disobeyed orders by killing the "progressive merchant marines" or as the idiots call them pirates. 

They are nothing more than terrorists hijacking ships and killing fathers who are away from thier children for months on end.

I would send in our military and olbiterate the whole lousy place, I would tell the saudi king his rule will be over in less than three seconds if he dont become the 51st state of america ritght now.

You lousy pricks, its time for war, moslems are holding the fathers hostage, even if we pay them some will still die and we do nothing. 

Are people nothing but cowards.

Those who do nothing in the face of tyranny stand beside the tyrant

Those who bow before the tyrant are on the side of the tyrant.

I see the ignorant fools on these boards, blame Israel, blame the US, leave Israel alone, the only good guys in the dirty locust infested place, if the arabs had any common sense they would of left before they found the oil.

The USA is the problem, because we do not kick the shit out of the lousy king, because we turn the other cheek instead of doing the dirty buisness of cleaning up a shit hole.

yea I said that and i am proud of my words

anyone who disagrees is a snot nosed wimp.

there, I educated you, feel smarter, you should

be men, act like men, demand that obama be a leader or step down. 

Obama as the leader of the USA has failed

Obama as an apeaser of tryants he is a success.

Obama ordered the navy to stand down and the captain saved his own life, thats the fact, thats what happened

now all of you can thank me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diuretic

Whoadthunk it.

Pub has a twin.


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo

*End Times Reductionism of operational "successes" and last one maximally reduced*
"_Navy SEALs safely free Captain from his captors aboard a drifting lifeboat and kill the pirates who seized his cargo ship "Maersk-Alabama" off the coast of Somalia_."
"_Rescue of Capt. Richard Phillips_" maximally reduced: "rescue of _Ingrid Betancourt II_".
Another operational "success" of the only kind that still works in the "War on Terror": pay the ransom and stage it as heroic liberation.

*Ingrid Bettencourt v Capt. Richard Phillips*
But there is one fundamental difference between the rescued:
- Ingrid Betancourt was proven to be a vicious person, as others who shared her "captivity" by the Colombian FARC reported.
So for her, playing the role of "hero rescued by heroes" was not only not a problem, but actually a role designed for her character.

- Capt. Richard Phillips is an example of courage, a specimen thought to be extinct in Illuminatziland, someone who was ready to pay with his life the price for the freedom of his crew.
So in this case it is not obvious that such a man is ready to begin playing the "rescued by heroes" role immediately.
The footage of the first images after the "rescue operation" maximally reduced his situation: the hand of one of those escorting him kept pushing him forward, before he had the time to say anything, while he kept smiling and trying to talk, while turning back.

*One of the worst dilemmas for a good man*
One of the worst dilemmas for a man of truth is: "We saved your life. Now play the role you were assigned to".
That is the dilemma Capt. Richard Phillips is now facing, before he is allowed to answer any "questions": "_We paid the ransom. Price of your life: repeat our rescue story._"


----------



## Munin

> Mr. Phillips was being held in a covered part at the back of the lifeboat, the official said, and one pirate typically stayed with him under cover. *The lifeboat had gotten as close as 20 miles to shore, drifting after running out of fuel, off Gara&#8217;ad, Somalia.*
> 
> On Saturday night, the Navy fired warning shots at the lifeboat, followed by a brief exchange of fire, the official said. Hours afterward, one pirate who was either injured or scared jumped off the boat and surrendered to Navy personnel, the Kenyan official said.
> 
> Around 7 p.m. Somali time, just after dark, U.S. Navy personnel opened fire, killing all three pirates, the official said.


US Captain Held by Pirates Is Rescued - Politics and Government * US * News * Story - CNBC.com

This reminds me of another incident earlier that week (the decision to attack seems to be based upon similar reasons): Hostage, 2 pirates killed in French rescue operation - CNN.com , that yacht was also getting very close to Somalia (which ment that the pirates would have much more bargaining power, since they are then in full controll of the hostages and the French would no longer have a good chance at rescueing the hostages.)





> MANAMA, Bahrain (CNN) -- U.S. Navy snipers fatally shot three pirates holding an American cargo-ship captain hostage after seeing that one of the pirates "had an AK-47 leveled at the captain's back," a military official said Sunday.
> 
> ...
> 
> U.S. forces moved to rescue Phillips after seeing him in imminent danger on the lifeboat, Gortney said. A fourth pirate was negotiating Phillips' fate aboard the nearby USS Bainbridge.
> 
> "While working through the negotiations process tonight, the on-scene commander from the Bainbridge made the decision that the captain's life was in immediate danger, and the three pirates were killed," Gortney said. "The pirate who surrendered earlier today is being treated humanely; his counterparts who continued to fight paid with their lives."
> 
> The three pirates, who were armed with AK-47 rifles, were killed by shooters who were aboard the Bainbridge, Gortney said.
> 
> *The on-scene commander gave the shooters approval to open fire after seeing that "one of the pirates had an AK-47 leveled at the captain's back," Gortney said.*
> 
> *Seas in the area were getting rough at the time of the rescue*, Gortney said, and the Bainbridge was towing the lifeboat presumably to calmer waters with a towline about 82 feet long.
> 
> A senior defense official told CNN that each pirate was shot in the head.
> 
> After the shooting, special operations personnel shimmied along the tow rope to ensure the pirates were dead and freed Phillips, the official said.
> 
> *The official added that the pirates had become increasingly agitated over the past day, and negotiations were not going well.*
> 
> The fourth pirate was aboard the Bainbridge most of the day and told military negotiators that he wasn't going back to the other pirates, according to a defense official with knowledge of the situation.


 Hostage captain rescued; Navy snipers kill 3 pirates - CNN.com


As for Obama getting credit for this:

If the situation would have gone wrong and the captain would have been killed, who do you think would have taken the most of the blame? For me, it is clear  that Obama gets credit for taking responsibility for this very difficult decission (he might have ordered the killing of an american citizen if it would have gone wrong).

So Obama gets credit for taking responsibility as a commander in chief (for a very difficult decision: *"one of the pirates had an AK-47 leveled at the captain's back,"* + *"Seas in the area were getting rough at the time of the rescue"* ), the military gets credit for doing its job: a job they did incredibly good.

Today is a day to be proud of the US, proud of the military and proud of the president.


----------



## Old Rocks

krotchdog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinatra, they are already wise, they thought the ship was carrying ice cubes.
> 
> Thank god we have a president that sees this as it is, a simple crime, much beneath the level of a president. After all, imagine how bad Obama would look if he did anything to stop a poor soul from stealing iced tea, especially a poor soul from Africa, they have no iced tea in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure, what do you mean by stupid (who is really stupid, stupid, or one who chooses to engage with stupid, one has no choice the other chooses, take a big guess, I can speel et sloer if in ya lik).
Click to expand...


Making freinds and influencing people again, Old Dawg?


----------



## Old Rocks

Gunny said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments.  Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part.  The Captain did his.  The SEALS did theirs.  This is the way it's supposed to happen.
Click to expand...


Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?


----------



## Annie

Old Rocks said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments.  Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part.  The Captain did his.  The SEALS did theirs.  This is the way it's supposed to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
Click to expand...


I think you just made Gunny's point. Should 'Chris' be the standard bearer for the 'left' of the board?


----------



## Old Rocks

Annie said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments.  Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part.  The Captain did his.  The SEALS did theirs.  This is the way it's supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you just made Gunny's point. Should 'Chris' be the standard bearer for the 'left' of the board?
Click to expand...


And Pubes is your standard bearer? The majority of people here have stated that all concerned played their respective roles as needed. From the President to the Seals.


----------



## Annie

Old Rocks said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just made Gunny's point. Should 'Chris' be the standard bearer for the 'left' of the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Pubes is your standard bearer? The majority of people here have stated that all concerned played their respective roles as needed. From the President to the Seals.
Click to expand...


Are you this dense in real life? You were the one using Pubes and Krotch as the 'right'; thus Chris would represent the 'left.' For that matter, maybe you should join Chris, only fair to have two.


----------



## strollingbones

Annie said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments.  Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part.  The Captain did his.  The SEALS did theirs.  This is the way it's supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ithe boa think you just made Gunny's point. Should 'Chris' be the standard bearer for the 'left' of rd?
Click to expand...




only if we let allie represent the right...


----------



## Annie

strollingbones said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ithe boa think you just made Gunny's point. Should 'Chris' be the standard bearer for the 'left' of rd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if we let allie represent the right...
Click to expand...


LOL! Well said, though I'd think his suggestions of Pubes and that new weird dog thing are pretty good. Thanks for recognizing my point.


----------



## krotchdog

Old Rocks said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments.  Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part.  The Captain did his.  The SEALS did theirs.  This is the way it's supposed to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
Click to expand...


look its the old cock greenee meanee, he is mad, he has to run from the facts and he is so tired

a cock is a rooster boys and girls, a rooster is a chicken, this one is crying to the gunny, poor old rooster, he is so tired he can do nothing but cry


Yep, Just as I said, newspaper stories to prove I am right, Obama ordered the Navy ship to stand down, Obama micro managed a hostage situation for five days endangering the life of the captain held hostage, the captain jumps in the water a second time when the captain believes Obama will allow him to die, the captain saves his own life, rescues himself, Obama micro manages the situation, the navy seals must call all the way up the chain of command and get personal permission themselves to do the job we have spent trillions equiping and training them for. As all the stories say, krotchdog is right, Obama told the Navy to stand down risking the life of the captain for five days, only after the captain freed himself were the Seals allowed to do thier job, and that after Obama made it clear Obama had to be asked first.

everything is about obama's ego, wait for the speech where he tells us he gave the order, further proof of the facts krotchdog posts


----------



## jillian

Feel like stalking much?


----------



## krotchdog

feels like monkey says what? 

my dog looks better than your dog


----------



## editec

Old Rocks said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you all are giving Obama too much credit, he simply did what he was supposed to do. I can understand it though, after all the nasty comments about him before the situation was resolved.
> 
> It kind of sounds like, "oh, look, the retard done good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments. Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part. The Captain did his. The SEALS did theirs. This is the way it's supposed to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
Click to expand...

 
Excellent questions, RO.

Gunny does sometimes have problems seeing the outrageous partisanship on the conservative side, doesn't he?

Ravi is partisan, but compared to some of the toxic waste  posting here, he's bearly worthy of note.

I think it must be a personality conflict.


----------



## Ravi

editec said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of funny you should mention that since I don't recall all those "nasty" comments. Just leftwingers continually trying to politicize the event.
> 
> In this situation I think Obama acted appropriately and did his part. The Captain did his. The SEALS did theirs. This is the way it's supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, only leftwingers trying to politisize the event? Are you serious? Have you even looked at Pubes and Krotch's posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent questions, RO.
> 
> Gunny does sometimes have problems seeing the outrageous partisanship on the conservative side, doesn't he?
> 
> Ravi is partisan, but compared to some of the toxic waste  posting here, he's bearly worthy of note.
> 
> I think it must be a personality conflict.
Click to expand...

sigh...Ravi is a she and ain't no way in hell I'm as partisan as Gunny.


----------



## Working Man

I am glad to see him safe. Those who got the job done deserve our respect, and yes, Phillips is a remarkable man for doing all he did to protect his crew.

Do you think that any other captain who has his ship boarded by pirates is going to be able to use the same routine?? "Oh Mr. Pirate, please take me in the lifeboat and leave my crew unharmed."

Do you think that the self proclaimed "experts" who spewed their rhetoric on CNN, MSNBC, FOX, for the last four days know what they are talking about?? I have my doubts.

DOES ANYONE, IN THE GENERAL PUBLIC, WHO SOUGHT THE RETURN OF THE CAPTAIN REALLY NEED TO KNOW HOW HE WAS RESCUED??? I don't need to know how the sharp shooters and seals did their jobs.. I am proud of every sailor, merchant marine, and intel expert, who helped make the rescue a success. Taking chances of letting the Somalians get to shore was not an option, but I don't need to know the details. Why?? Cause now the bad guys know what the game plan is too..

I think this victory is sweet, but the ability to duplicate the results is going to be very much more difficult in the future , and I think that the pirates are not going to repeat their mistakes. I would be very surprised if the pirates don't start killing hostages. These pirates are not rational. Now, they have less reason to be.

Walk softly, carry a big stick and use it when need be. Just keep your mouth shut and deny everything when the problem is resolved.


----------



## krotchdog

Details, guy jumped out of the boat, Seals call Obama for permission to save a life, Obama looks at magic 8 ball teleprompter, teleprompter tells obama if the captain gets re-taken by the moslems obama is going to look really bad so obama grudgingly gives lifts his order for the Navy to stand down.

Partisan. Thats a good thing, your side has nothing for conservatives, Mccain was non-partisan, made him weak. I have principles and honor, I know history, I have common sense, I should meet the liberals half way, that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. If someone is right, why should they meet half way and be half wrong.

I am sorry but the only reason the left screams and demonizes conservatives are partisan is so we lose. Every step we take away from our principles moves us a step closer to tyranny. 

Partisan is the only way to be when faced with the tyranny of the left, another word for tyranny is appeasement.


----------



## Tech_Esq

On the credit score for/against Obama, in my book, he gets credit for authorizing a way bring the situation to the correct end.

On the other hand, he only authorized the use of deadly force IF the captain was in imminent danger of being killed. This is the wrong answer. It was these kind of pussy orders from Clinton that allowed the opportunity to killed OBL in 1996 to be lost.

Luckily, the "pirates" were stupid and pointed the AK at the back of the Captain allowing the SEALs an opportunity to do the right thing. I'm sure they were only looking for a viable excuse anyway, but Obama doesn't need to make their jobs more difficult.

One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.

I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Old Rocks said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
Click to expand...



Rocks would have LOVED to have offered a well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid response to this... but she simply lacks the intellectual means to do so...

Thus she did the best she could and projected the simple noting that IT'S COOKY TO RECOGNIZE THAT: Piracy is a crime against humanity; that such is the case because the act overtly USURPS the rights of INNUMERABLE INDIVIDUALS from those hijacked, to those who own the cargo, to those who need the cargo and those who depend upon the free sea lanes to trade...  

The simple fact is, that Piracy is FAR MORE than a criminal act... it is a crime against the FULL SCOPE OF HUMANITY...  and those who engage in Piracy forfeit their rights in the process...

Thus there is no need for a trial, as the act is deliberate, the parties are present at the time of the prosecution and where one is found present in the commission of Piracy, one is guilty and the penalty is death, after a fair period of coersive interrogation to aid in the PERSECUTION of one's PIRATE COMRADES.

And yes... Piracy is a function of Leftism... where one determines that the product of the labor of OTHERS is essential to fufilling one's NEEDS and decidely so, absent the fair exchange of fair value for fair value; meaning that the Priates feel that they have a need and that the shipping owners, their crews and family; the people who have purchased the cargo and who NEED AND DESERVE THAT CARGO OWE THE PIRATES SOMETHING IN EXCAHNGE FOR THE PIRATES WILLINGNESS TO NOT STRIP THEM OF THEIR RIGHTS...

The killing of those Pirates yesterday sent an incontestable message that those Pirates ARE OWED NOTHING BUT THEIR CERTAIN DEATH, when they overtly seek to usurp the rights of free people: "Screw with us and we'll kill ya for it."   "Kill us and we'll kill ya back..."  "tread on me, and we'll kick your ass..." "We owe you NOTHING... but we PROMISE TO GIVE YOU WHAT YOU DESERVE..."

Thank you King Hussein for doing the right thing... and thank you to all those who said the right thing when you were polled.


----------



## Peejay

Tech_Esq said:


> .............
> One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.
> 
> I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.





And Jesus said unto the crippled man, "rise and walk my son".  And so it was that the man did rise and walk.  And unto Jesus, the man spoke: "What took you so damned long?  I'll give you a C.  You can improve that grade if you make my penis a little larger."


----------



## Tech_Esq

Peejay said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............
> One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.
> 
> I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus said unto the crippled man, "rise and walk my son".  And so it was that the man did rise and walk.  And unto Jesus, the man spoke: "What took you so damned long?  I'll give you a C.  You can improve that grade if you make my penis a little larger."
Click to expand...


That's it? That's your critical analysis? I justified the grade I gave him a perfectly reasonable way. Sorry you don't like it, but that facts are what the facts are and taking days to make a relatively minor decision and speak on it is not good enough in the big leagues.


----------



## Peejay

Tech_Esq said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............
> One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.
> 
> I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jesus said unto the crippled man, "rise and walk my son".  And so it was that the man did rise and walk.  And unto Jesus, the man spoke: "What took you so damned long?  I'll give you a C.  You can improve that grade if you make my penis a little larger."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it? That's your critical analysis? I justified the grade I gave him a perfectly reasonable way. Sorry you don't like it, but that facts are what the facts are and taking days to make a relatively minor decision and speak on it is not good enough in the big leagues.
Click to expand...



And so it was that the once crippled man did take his new legs and kick Jesus in the pants......back to the minor leagues.


----------



## WorldAHope

krotchdog said:


> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to "your board" you kill it with lameness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Our" board, along with all the other political discussion boards (and others), were summarily dismissed by AOL, hence the influx of "immigrants" here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and Obama bowed to the king of slaves, the king who allows a 13 year old girl to be stoned to death, but we stand corrected huh, he only showed respect.
> 
> The Navy did not call Obama, Obama called the Navy and ordered them to stand down, period, Obama ordered the Navy to stand down.
> 
> Obama sent in the FBI, Obama treated this like a crime, that is how he is treating the war on terror. I cannot even call it a war on terror because Obama says its not.
> 
> Obama just about got the captain killed, he did nothing, he would of had his head chopped off and his body parts drug throught the streets had he not jumped.
> 
> Obama ordered the navy to not do a thing, they disobeyed orders by killing the "progressive merchant marines" or as the idiots call them pirates.
> 
> They are nothing more than terrorists hijacking ships and killing fathers who are away from thier children for months on end.
> 
> I would send in our military and olbiterate the whole lousy place, I would tell the saudi king his rule will be over in less than three seconds if he dont become the 51st state of america ritght now.
> 
> You lousy pricks, its time for war, moslems are holding the fathers hostage, even if we pay them some will still die and we do nothing.
> 
> Are people nothing but cowards.
> 
> Those who do nothing in the face of tyranny stand beside the tyrant
> 
> Those who bow before the tyrant are on the side of the tyrant.
> 
> I see the ignorant fools on these boards, blame Israel, blame the US, leave Israel alone, the only good guys in the dirty locust infested place, if the arabs had any common sense they would of left before they found the oil.
> 
> The USA is the problem, because we do not kick the shit out of the lousy king, because we turn the other cheek instead of doing the dirty buisness of cleaning up a shit hole.
> 
> yea I said that and i am proud of my words
> 
> anyone who disagrees is a snot nosed wimp.
> 
> there, I educated you, feel smarter, you should
> 
> be men, act like men, demand that obama be a leader or step down.
> 
> Obama as the leader of the USA has failed
> 
> Obama as an apeaser of tryants he is a success.
> 
> Obama ordered the navy to stand down and the captain saved his own life, thats the fact, thats what happened
> 
> now all of you can thank me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Why are you always pumping out stupid blatant lies, krotch  ? Do you think you are going to convince anybody using obvious lies ? Do you think you can CHANGE factual reality by talking more outrageous nonesense, more stridently ? Do you suppose that ANYBODY will be attracted or persuaded to join up with you if you are obnoxious and proven to be a choeinc liar ? 

Get off it. Try to live in the real world. 
Watch the CNN clips and tell me where your blabbering is substantiated: 
Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

The more your ignorant inaccurate kind yammers away with your fantasy drivel, the worse off your agenda appears, and the better Obama and the Dems look. 
If I were a conservative activist trying to forward and sell that particular agenda, I'd be spending too much time repairing the damage your crazy talk is doing, and would have to seriously consider silencing you the same way those 3 pirates were. You'd be missed in the USA as much as those guys will be. 
As it is, its great to have you carry on so you can get shot down like a clay pigeon.  Please,  keep it up. PULL !  
I'm thinking you are either a bitter pissy boozer so deep in the bottle you don't know a fact from a lie anymore, or are certifiably insane.


----------



## WorldAHope

krotchdog said:


> Details, guy jumped out of the boat, Seals call Obama for permission to save a life, Obama looks at magic 8 ball teleprompter, teleprompter tells obama if the captain gets re-taken by the moslems obama is going to look really bad so obama grudgingly gives lifts his order for the Navy to stand down.
> 
> Partisan. Thats a good thing, your side has nothing for conservatives, Mccain was non-partisan, made him weak. I have principles and honor, I know history, I have common sense, I should meet the liberals half way, that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. If someone is right, why should they meet half way and be half wrong.
> 
> I am sorry but the only reason the left screams and demonizes conservatives are partisan is so we lose. Every step we take away from our principles moves us a step closer to tyranny.
> 
> Partisan is the only way to be when faced with the tyranny of the left, another word for tyranny is appeasement.


Repeating stupid lies won't make them become true. Nobody believes a word you post. 
The news reports - all the news reports - refute your ridiculous account of this incident. 
Your humans should put you to sleep, doggie. Your flea bites and mange have rotted your brain, but left only your ability to bark intact. 

Seriously  - what the hell is wrong with you that you can't see how every Navy report and news reports differs from you on this incident in just about every way ? 
Do FACTS have any influence on your mental processes, at all ?


----------



## WorldAHope

Tech_Esq said:


> On the credit score for/against Obama, in my book, he gets credit for authorizing a way bring the situation to the correct end.
> 
> On the other hand, he only authorized the use of deadly force IF the captain was in imminent danger of being killed. This is the wrong answer. It was these kind of pussy orders from Clinton that allowed the opportunity to killed OBL in 1996 to be lost.
> 
> Luckily, the "pirates" were stupid and pointed the AK at the back of the Captain allowing the SEALs an opportunity to do the right thing. I'm sure they were only looking for a viable excuse anyway, but Obama doesn't need to make their jobs more difficult.
> 
> One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.
> 
> I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.


Wrong assessment Tech; your description is not borne out by the FACTS, as they have been relayed in many news and official reports. 

Look at the 5th Fleet website. Read. 

RADM Michelle Howard took command of CTF 151, on the USS Boxer on April 5, shortly before the pirates took the Alabama. 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

She is the short dark skinned woman in camo fatigues ushering Phillips throught  hatch in this video. She is the commanding officer of the mixed nation task force, and she directed this operation. She got the SEALS to the Bainbridge, she moved the ships and helos to interdict the other pirate vessels and to recon the pirate bases ashore. She designated the CO of the Bainbridge, Cmdr. Frank Castellano, to be the scene commander. Castellano did a supeb job. The right orders were given to the right people. 
All reports say this operation was a superb success, yet you are picking and twisting at it to try to find a way to diminish or demean certain folks. Leave it be. You succed only in diiminishing yourself.   
How is it that your military expertise relies upon some secret unique perspective that differs so drastically from all the other reports ? 
This was a textbook case. All the pieces fit, from top on down to the shooters. 
Those were Amazing shots. almost dark, late dusk, from 80 feet away, small targets, firing from a moving deck to tagets on a heaving small boat, and NOT hit the hostage. 3 shots fired, 3 head hits, 3 dead pirates.
Amazing shots.


----------



## Annie

WorldAHope said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the credit score for/against Obama, in my book, he gets credit for authorizing a way bring the situation to the correct end.
> 
> On the other hand, he only authorized the use of deadly force IF the captain was in imminent danger of being killed. This is the wrong answer. It was these kind of pussy orders from Clinton that allowed the opportunity to killed OBL in 1996 to be lost.
> 
> Luckily, the "pirates" were stupid and pointed the AK at the back of the Captain allowing the SEALs an opportunity to do the right thing. I'm sure they were only looking for a viable excuse anyway, but Obama doesn't need to make their jobs more difficult.
> 
> One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.
> 
> I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong assessment Tech; your description is not borne out by the FACTS, as they have been relayed in many news and official reports.
> 
> Look at the 5th Fleet website. Read.
> 
> RADM Michelle Howard took command of CTF 151, on the USS Boxer on April 5, shortly before the pirates took the Alabama.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> She is the short dark skinned woman in camo fatigues ushering Phillips throught  hatch in this video. She is the commanding officer of the mixed nation task force, and she directed this operation. She got the SEALS to the Bainbridge, she moved the ships and helos to interdict the other pirate vessels and to recon the pirate bases ashore. She designated the CO of the Bainbridge, Cmdr. Frank Castellano, to be the scene commander. Castellano did a supeb job. The right orders were given to the right people.
> All reports say this operation was a superb success, yet you are picking and twisting at it to try to find a way to diminish or demean certain folks. Leave it be. You succed only in diiminishing yourself.
> How is it that your military expertise relies upon some secret unique perspective that differs so drastically from all the other reports ?
> This was a textbook case. All the pieces fit, from top on down to the shooters.
> Those were Amazing shots. almost dark, late dusk, from 80 feet away, small targets, firing from a moving deck to tagets on a heaving small boat, and NOT hit the hostage. 3 shots fired, 3 head hits, 3 dead pirates.
> Amazing shots.
Click to expand...


uncertain of your point. If it were a white male, leading white males, there would have been a different outcome?


----------



## oreo

I have to give credit to the captain of the U.S. Navy ship & those Navy seals that took those shots.  Imagine--they had to fire off of a moving platform--20 miles out to sea, & fire into a smaller boat that was also rocking--killing 3 of the Somalia pirates & saving the hostage.  What a shot! & 3 of them no less.

How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?  Obama correctly ordered the captain to use his own judgement, & to fire if the hostage was in imminent danger--something that any President in U.S. history would have done.

BTW--Somalia has now declared war on the U.S. & France for these rescue's.


----------



## rayboyusmc

> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?



Typical stupid right wing remark.  

I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.

Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?

The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.


----------



## Tech_Esq

WorldAHope said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the credit score for/against Obama, in my book, he gets credit for authorizing a way bring the situation to the correct end.
> 
> On the other hand, he only authorized the use of deadly force IF the captain was in imminent danger of being killed. This is the wrong answer. It was these kind of pussy orders from Clinton that allowed the opportunity to killed OBL in 1996 to be lost.
> 
> Luckily, the "pirates" were stupid and pointed the AK at the back of the Captain allowing the SEALs an opportunity to do the right thing. I'm sure they were only looking for a viable excuse anyway, but Obama doesn't need to make their jobs more difficult.
> 
> One last observation, he took too damn long to make decisive statements and get assets in place. He should have taken no more than a few hours to get in front of this. Instead, he took days. If he's so much smarter than GWB, then he should perform like it. Bush took a few hours to get in front of the Chinese aircraft incident and that was on a Sunday. This wasn't that hard.
> 
> I give him a C. Average at best. Extra credit, he could improve his grade if he follows up by taking decisive action against the pirate home bases and makes them wish they'd never seen an American flagged ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong assessment Tech; your description is not borne out by the FACTS, as they have been relayed in many news and official reports.
> 
> Look at the 5th Fleet website. Read.
> 
> RADM Michelle Howard took command of CTF 151, on the USS Boxer on April 5, shortly before the pirates took the Alabama.
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> She is the short dark skinned woman in camo fatigues ushering Phillips throught  hatch in this video. She is the commanding officer of the mixed nation task force, and she directed this operation. She got the SEALS to the Bainbridge, she moved the ships and helos to interdict the other pirate vessels and to recon the pirate bases ashore. She designated the CO of the Bainbridge, Cmdr. Frank Castellano, to be the scene commander. Castellano did a supeb job. The right orders were given to the right people.
> All reports say this operation was a superb success, yet you are picking and twisting at it to try to find a way to diminish or demean certain folks. Leave it be. You succed only in diiminishing yourself.
> How is it that your military expertise relies upon some secret unique perspective that differs so drastically from all the other reports ?
> This was a textbook case. All the pieces fit, from top on down to the shooters.
> Those were Amazing shots. almost dark, late dusk, from 80 feet away, small targets, firing from a moving deck to tagets on a heaving small boat, and NOT hit the hostage. 3 shots fired, 3 head hits, 3 dead pirates.
> Amazing shots.
Click to expand...


From what you write I can tell you have no experience in the military (at least not combat arms) so I'll give your comments referring to operations the weight they deserve and ignore them. I did not critique how the Navy handled their end of it other then to say that I was sure they wanted to do the right thing. So I have no idea what you are talking about trying to demean people. I certainly said nothing about how Navy put their assets in place.

Now, if you are done blowing smoke up our collective asses and want to have a discussion about what I did say, I'm perfectly happy to have it.


----------



## Article 15

oreo said:


> BTW--Somalia has now declared war on the U.S. & France for these rescue's.



Got a link to that?


----------



## sealybobo

rayboyusmc said:


> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Our commander and chief the last 8 years SUCKED!!!

Look at how Bill Clinton won in Kosovo.  Hardly a quagmire.

Now look at how Bush lied us into a quagmire, made it become a quagmire, lied about it being a quagmire, and now it seems as though he purposely launched the war for profit.  Not only that, he had the US Taxpayers pay for the losses so Haloburton, Blackwater and Shell could reap all the benefits.

I wonder how that a hole feels about war for profits.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.


----------



## oreo

rayboyusmc said:


> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
Click to expand...



Now--come on--how many remarks have we heard out of liberals about Abu-Graid & the bombings along the Pakistan border.  About the torture sustained by terrorist detainees at GITMO at the hands of the U.S. military.  How many U.S. servicemen were spit upon returning from Iraq & Afganistan?  Lots.

What you apparently do not realise is Obama just did a George Bush.  He gave the decision to "fire" to the commander of the ship.  And rightfully so. Obama did the right thing.   Just as Bush continually stated that the "commanders on the ground in Iraq & Afganistan would make the decisions" not some politician in Washington D.C.

Now, I see liberals are all for this type of action now that Obama did it, when most liberals were screaming every time they got a chance at President Bush for doing the exact same thing.

UMM...


----------



## oreo

sealybobo said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Our commander and chief the last 8 years SUCKED!!!
> 
> Look at how Bill Clinton won in Kosovo.  Hardly a quagmire.
> 
> Now look at how Bush lied us into a quagmire, made it become a quagmire, lied about it being a quagmire, and now it seems as though he purposely launched the war for profit.  Not only that, he had the US Taxpayers pay for the losses so Haloburton, Blackwater and Shell could reap all the benefits.
> 
> I wonder how that a hole feels about war for profits.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton had at least 4 shots at OSB & didn't take that shot for one reason or another. The one single shot that could have prevented 9/11 & two ensuing wars.  It was a disaster in Somalia previously.  18 soldiers killed--remember Black Hawk Down?  That was Clinton who sent them in there with no weapons to protect themselves or fortified vehicles to get them back out.

If you want to brag about "carpet bombing" at high altitude in Kosovo, killing civilians in mass then go ahead.  That was the Clinton foreign policy.  BTW-- We have won in Iraq.  Charlie Gibson of ABC prime news network--mentioned that a few weeks ago.  Iraqi's polled--75% state that they feel free to travel anywhere in the country without fear.  In fact, Charlie made Bagdad look more like a vacation resort--than in pre-surge periods.  And that credit goes to Bush for pushing the surge against every single democrat on the hill--stating that "the war was lost in Iraq" & those that called for immediate withdrawel, including those comments from Barack Obama.


----------



## oreo

Article 15 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW--Somalia has now declared war on the U.S. & France for these rescue's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to that?
Click to expand...

  I am certain you can find it, it's last night news on the internet.  The Somalia pirates state they are not going to be playing "nice guy" to hostages from the U.S. & France & we have in effect--through these rescue's--& the killing of their compadres in terror have brought it on.

Now again to all you liberals:  Does this mean that Obama's actions of killing these terrorist/pirates.  Does this mean that we have created more terrorist/pirates--or are you going to blow this off too?  It wasn't too long ago that Obama & his followers suggested that by killing terrorists/insurgents that we were only making more of them.


----------



## user_name_guest

sealybobo said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Our commander and chief the last 8 years SUCKED!!!
> 
> Look at how Bill Clinton won in Kosovo.  Hardly a quagmire.
> 
> Now look at how Bush lied us into a quagmire, made it become a quagmire, lied about it being a quagmire, and now it seems as though he purposely launched the war for profit.  Not only that, he had the US Taxpayers pay for the losses so Haloburton, Blackwater and Shell could reap all the benefits.
> 
> I wonder how that a hole feels about war for profits.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.
Click to expand...



Look at the decision Bill Clinton made to leave Somalia.  Look at Somalia now.  We left it in a better condition?  Yeah right.  

However i approve of President Barack Obama decision to use force against these pirates.


----------



## Annie

user_name_guest said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Our commander and chief the last 8 years SUCKED!!!
> 
> Look at how Bill Clinton won in Kosovo.  Hardly a quagmire.
> 
> Now look at how Bush lied us into a quagmire, made it become a quagmire, lied about it being a quagmire, and now it seems as though he purposely launched the war for profit.  Not only that, he had the US Taxpayers pay for the losses so Haloburton, Blackwater and Shell could reap all the benefits.
> 
> I wonder how that a hole feels about war for profits.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the decision Bill Clinton made to leave Somalia.  Look at Somalia now.  We left it in a better condition?  Yeah right.
> 
> However i approve of President Barack Obama decision to use force against these pirates.
Click to expand...


Won in Kosovo?


----------



## Harry Dresden

krotchdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the true point and I will not take the easy oppurtunity you have provided to make you look the fool, although by pointing this out I did exactly as I said I would not.
> 
> Bush, you want me to critic Bush, I can and I willl, Bush is a lousy piece of shit, what did he do for our country. Nothing, he sold us down the river, how, you will never be able to point this out in such as clear and concise terms as I, but I am old enough and intelligent enough to explain in clear terms that bush is exaclty what I hate in politics. Dare I go on. Did Bush have connections to the mob, the mafia, yes, what is the worst thing the bush family did to the usa, banks, saving and loans.
> 
> You do not know shit.
> 
> My arguemnets against obama do not elevate bush, bush, like his father, the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> Those who think a post that critics Obama is support of Bush are morons, moron in the historical sense, of less intellgence
> 
> Engage me in what is relevant, never accuse me to be a defender of the son who stole over 1,000,000,000,000.00 dollars of my money, never accuse me of not knowing that bush sr. saved niel bush who worked for a bank with tax payer money. Accuse me to defend Bush by showing Obama is no different is to show that nothing more than ignorance will destroy the only hope the world has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....if you dont get the analogy maybe you had better go post with people more your speed......gee and im really sorry you lost a fucking TRILLION dollars....richest guy in the world no doubt.....tough shit....now go out and work like the rest of us.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yea, you are right, I did not see that, good point, you win, I concede, well thought out arguement. very good points, sometimes I do not see what is right in front of my eyes.
Click to expand...


well.....at least you admit it....


----------



## Burp

Obama had to authorize force.  Had he not, and the captain was killed, his presidency would be over. 

I have no doubt the plan from the beginning was to use snipers if the negotiations broke/slowed down.  They weren't on the boat the entire time; they parachuted in. 

I said early in the thread that snipers would be considered and then retaliatory raids on the "camps" would probably come after. 

Our military is a thousand times more skilled and talented than many people give them credit for.

Bring on the carpet bombing!


----------



## oreo

Peejay said:


> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.




First of all--tell me one President in the history of the United States that gave the order:  *Don't shoot,* if a hostage was in imminent danger?

The credit goes to Obama for directing the Captain in charge of the U.S. Navy ship to make that call--when & if he needed too.  Guess what?  A George Bush policy.  "The commanders on the ground in Iraq--will determine what they need to get the job done, not some politician in Washington D.C."  So it looks to me like Obama has learned from G.W. Bush.  

The next real credit goes to the Navy seals.  Imagine having to fire one shot from a ship that is unstable, onto a small crowded life boat that is also rocking--enemy combatants killed, & the hostage walks out without a scratch on him.  UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## krotchdog

sealybobo said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Our commander and chief the last 8 years SUCKED!!!
> 
> Look at how Bill Clinton won in Kosovo.  Hardly a quagmire.
> 
> Now look at how Bush lied us into a quagmire, made it become a quagmire, lied about it being a quagmire, and now it seems as though he purposely launched the war for profit.  Not only that, he had the US Taxpayers pay for the losses so Haloburton, Blackwater and Shell could reap all the benefits.
> 
> I wonder how that a hole feels about war for profits.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.
Click to expand...


Kosovo Déjà Vu



> Kosovo Déjà Vu
> by James Bovard, July 2003
> 
> As the world looks on at the growing mess in post-war Iraq, it is time to recall the U.S. government&#8217;s bombing campaign against Serbia. There are many similarities to the recent campaign in Iraq. President Bill Clinton&#8217;s war against Serbia epitomized his moralism, his arrogance, his refusal to respect law, and his fixation on proving his virtue by using deadly force, regardless of how many innocent people died in the process.
> 
> Both sides used brutal tactics. For instance, at the State Department daily press briefing for March 4, 1998, department spokesman James Rubin announced that the U.S. government &#8220;called on the leaders of the Kosovar-Albanians to condemn terrorist action by the so-called Kosovo Liberation Army.&#8221; The KLA was known to be heavily involved in drug trafficking and had close ties to Osama bin Laden, allegedly the worst terrorist mastermind in the world.
> 
> Launching the bombing of Serbia was a family affair in the Clinton White House. Hillary Clinton revealed to an interviewer in the summer of 1999,
> 
> I urged him to bomb. You cannot let this go on at the end of a century that has seen the major holocaust of our time. What do we have NATO for if not to defend our way of life?
> 
> The longer the bombing went on, the more brazenly NATO ignored the limits it had initially imposed on its targets. The Los Angeles Times detailed many of the &#8220;mistakes&#8221; made by U.S. and British war planes:
> 
> April 5 &#8212; An attack on a residential area in the mining town of Aleksinac kills 17 people.
> 
> April 12 &#8212; NATO missiles striking a railroad bridge near the Serbian town of Grdelica hit a passenger train, killing 14.
> 
> April 14 &#8212; 75 ethnic Albanian refugees die in an attack on a convoy near Djakovica.
> 
> April 27 &#8212; A missile strike in the Serbian town of Surdulica kills at least 20 civilians.
> 
> May 1 &#8212; A missile hits a bus crossing a bridge north of Pristina, killing 47.
> 
> May 7 &#8212; A cluster bomb attack damages a marketplace and the grounds of a hospital in Nis, killing at least 15.
> 
> May 8 &#8212; Fighter pilots using outdated maps attack the Chinese embassy in Belgrade, killing 3 journalists and injuring 20 other people.
> 
> May 13 &#8212; 87 ethnic Albanian refugees are killed and more than 100 injured in a late-night NATO bombing of a Kosovo village, Korisa.
> 
> May 20 &#8212; At least 3 people are killed when NATO missiles hit a hospital in Belgrade.
> 
> May 21 &#8212; NATO bombs a Kosovo jail, killing at least 19 people and injuring scores.
> 
> May 31 &#8212; NATO missiles slam into a bridge crowded with market-goers and cars in central Serbia, killing at least 9 people and wounding 28.
> 
> The main achievement of the war was that, instead of Serbs terrorizing ethnic Albanians, ethnic Albanians terrorized Serbs; instead of refugees fleeing south and west, refugees headed north. This result may not have been entirely unwelcome to NATO. British Defense Minister George Robertson declared in March 1999 that the goal of the operation was &#8220;Serbs out, NATO in, refugees back.&#8221;
> 
> Unfortunately, few Americans paid close enough attention to the Kosovo war to recognize the danger of permitting the U.S. government to go crusading with bombs dropped from 15,000 feet.



NATO Topics: NATO in Kosovo



> Today, over 14 000 troops from the NATO-led Kosovo Force (KFOR) are still deployed in Kosovo to help maintain a safe and secure environment and freedom of movement for all citizens, irrespective of their ethnic origin.
> 
> Following the declaration of independence on 17 February 2008, the Alliance reaffirmed that KFOR shall remain in Kosovo on the basis of UN Security Council Resolution 1244, unless the United Nations Security Council decides otherwise. In June 2008, NATO agreed to take on new tasks in Kosovo to support the development of professional, democratic and multi-ethnic security structures,



Orthodox Diocese of Raska and Prizren



> TWO SERB CHILDREN DEAD AND FOUR WOUNDED IN A COWARDLY ATTACK OF KOSOVO ALBANIAN TERRORISTS,
> August 13, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the end of war in June 1999 Kosovo Serbs have been deprived of basic human rights. When NATO troops and UN mission arrived to the province one repression of an undemocratic regime was replaced by another repression launched by the Albanian armed rebels known as UCK, mafia from Albania and individuals seeking revenge. The freedom has come only for ethnic Albanians while the everyday life for Serbs became a real hell full of suffering and unrestrained Albanian terror. Since the end of war around 1000 Serbs have been killed, more than 1200 have been kidnapped or taken to UCK run illegal prisons, thousands of Serb homes were set on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment Kosovo Serbs remain living in a few enclaves surrounded by KFOR troops which can only grant them security. Remaining Serb population in former multiethnic cities has dramatically dwindled (Pristina 300 out of 40.000; Pec, 20 nuns out of 20.000; Prizren 68 out of 11.000). Other cities like Urosevac, Klina, Djakovica, Decani are completely cleansed from Serbs and the total number of Serbs who had to leave Kosovo is MORE THAN 200.000
> 
> "There is hardly any multi-ethnicity -- in
> fact the reverse," said Ivo Daalder, senior
> fellow at the Washington-based Brookings
> Institution. "Ethnic segregation is greater
> now than almost at any other time in
> Kosovo's history ...








The troops are still in Kosovo, women and children raped and murdered still. Dozens of the oldest churches in Europe destroyed my the Moslems. Saudi Arabia giving billions in money and aid, moslems forcing christians from the ancestral homes, 

Hypocrite, democrat goooood (make sheep sound as you read), republican baaaaaaaaaaad.

Learn the facts, there I educated you, thank me


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

sealybobo said:


> rayboyusmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you liberals on this board still have a bad taste in your mouths about our military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stupid right wing remark.
> 
> I am a liberal and have never blamed the military for what Bush and Cheney did.  I, like most liberals, have supported our military.  I lived through the same shit under LBJ and Nixon as an active duty military.
> 
> Put a frigging cookie up yours oreo.  Did you serve, or is this more of the right wing patriotism bullshit?
> 
> The SEALS did an excellent job.   And Obama approved them doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Our commander and chief the last 8 years SUCKED!!!
> 
> Look at how Bill Clinton won in Kosovo.  Hardly a quagmire.
> 
> Now look at how Bush lied us into a quagmire, made it become a quagmire, lied about it being a quagmire, and now it seems as though he purposely launched the war for profit.  Not only that, he had the US Taxpayers pay for the losses so Haloburton, Blackwater and Shell could reap all the benefits.
> 
> I wonder how that a hole feels about war for profits.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO...

Oh GOD!  Now that's precious...  An IMBECILE SPEAKS!  In response to an idiot... 

KINKY!


----------



## user_name_guest

Peejay said:


> Just breaking,  the ship captain held hostage by Somalia pirates has been freed.  Reporting that 3 of 4 pirates have been killed.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Now please,  tell us how Obama gets credit or how he fucked up,  depending on which way your retarded slant is.



Praise Obama...


----------



## krotchdog

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to sky news out of England the US Navy did not move in, the US Navy did not move in.
> 
> The Captain jumped into the ocean again forcing the US Navy to act.
> 
> I am in Spain and Sky news keeps repeating that the pirates at best commited a crime and the boat is a crime scene and law enforcement officials will investigate.
> 
> They handling of this as a crime is what we should be screaming about. We treated Osama Bin Laden as a criminal during Bill Clinton's time as president, treating Osama like a criminal led and caused 9/11.
> 
> Hillary Clinton called this a crime.
> 
> Obama did not interfere in something that was merely a crime.
> 
> Sky news is calling this a crime.
> 
> The US Navy has no jurisdiction. Its a crime.
> 
> Obama is enlarging AmeriCorp to 300,000 troops. Obama says the will be just as powerful as our military and have more funding.
> 
> World police, new world order, your fancy car is gone, no more big screen TV's, no fancy computers.
> The way the media covers this story world wide, the way Obama was silent shows our president is BOWING to a power who will rule over the president of the USA and all its people. The world will rule us which will make our liberals happy. Look at how they treat us in these threads, they hate us, look at the vile they speak, look how rotten they are if they disagree.
> 
> The New World order disagrees and hates the conservative christian americans.
> 
> How Obama handled this does not show inexperience. It shows that our presidents can be bought the same as the 100,000,000 payoff to Bill Clinton. Clinton treated Obama as a criminal, Obama is treating terrorists as criminals, it is now up to the New World order to protect our citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rocks would have LOVED to have offered a well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid response to this... but she simply lacks the intellectual means to do so...
> 
> Thus she did the best she could and projected the simple noting that IT'S COOKY TO RECOGNIZE THAT: Piracy is a crime against humanity; that such is the case because the act overtly USURPS the rights of INNUMERABLE INDIVIDUALS from those hijacked, to those who own the cargo, to those who need the cargo and those who depend upon the free sea lanes to trade...
> 
> The simple fact is, that Piracy is FAR MORE than a criminal act... it is a crime against the FULL SCOPE OF HUMANITY...  and those who engage in Piracy forfeit their rights in the process...
> 
> Thus there is no need for a trial, as the act is deliberate, the parties are present at the time of the prosecution and where one is found present in the commission of Piracy, one is guilty and the penalty is death, after a fair period of coersive interrogation to aid in the PERSECUTION of one's PIRATE COMRADES.
> 
> And yes... Piracy is a function of Leftism... where one determines that the product of the labor of OTHERS is essential to fufilling one's NEEDS and decidely so, absent the fair exchange of fair value for fair value; meaning that the Priates feel that they have a need and that the shipping owners, their crews and family; the people who have purchased the cargo and who NEED AND DESERVE THAT CARGO OWE THE PIRATES SOMETHING IN EXCAHNGE FOR THE PIRATES WILLINGNESS TO NOT STRIP THEM OF THEIR RIGHTS...
> 
> The killing of those Pirates yesterday sent an incontestable message that those Pirates ARE OWED NOTHING BUT THEIR CERTAIN DEATH, when they overtly seek to usurp the rights of free people: "Screw with us and we'll kill ya for it."   "Kill us and we'll kill ya back..."  "tread on me, and we'll kick your ass..." "We owe you NOTHING... but we PROMISE TO GIVE YOU WHAT YOU DESERVE..."
> 
> Thank you King Hussein for doing the right thing... and thank you to all those who said the right thing when you were polled.
Click to expand...


A girl!!!!! boy am I a dummy, thanks.


----------



## krotchdog

Harry Dresden said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....if you dont get the analogy maybe you had better go post with people more your speed......gee and im really sorry you lost a fucking TRILLION dollars....richest guy in the world no doubt.....tough shit....now go out and work like the rest of us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yea, you are right, I did not see that, good point, you win, I concede, well thought out arguement. very good points, sometimes I do not see what is right in front of my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well.....at least you admit it....
Click to expand...


Ike never finished the job in korea, what do you know!!!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden

krotchdog said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yea, you are right, I did not see that, good point, you win, I concede, well thought out arguement. very good points, sometimes I do not see what is right in front of my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.....at least you admit it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ike never finished the job in korea, what do you know!!!!!
Click to expand...


i know one thing Crotchless.....IKE has nothing to do with this conversation....or maybe to you he does.....you are pretty spaced out....


----------



## krotchdog

WorldAHope said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Details, guy jumped out of the boat, Seals call Obama for permission to save a life, Obama looks at magic 8 ball teleprompter, teleprompter tells obama if the captain gets re-taken by the moslems obama is going to look really bad so obama grudgingly gives lifts his order for the Navy to stand down.
> 
> Partisan. Thats a good thing, your side has nothing for conservatives, Mccain was non-partisan, made him weak. I have principles and honor, I know history, I have common sense, I should meet the liberals half way, that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. If someone is right, why should they meet half way and be half wrong.
> 
> I am sorry but the only reason the left screams and demonizes conservatives are partisan is so we lose. Every step we take away from our principles moves us a step closer to tyranny.
> 
> Partisan is the only way to be when faced with the tyranny of the left, another word for tyranny is appeasement.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating stupid lies won't make them become true. Nobody believes a word you post.
> The news reports - all the news reports - refute your ridiculous account of this incident.
> Your humans should put you to sleep, doggie. Your flea bites and mange have rotted your brain, but left only your ability to bark intact.
> 
> Seriously  - what the hell is wrong with you that you can't see how every Navy report and news reports differs from you on this incident in just about every way ?
> Do FACTS have any influence on your mental processes, at all ?
Click to expand...



Repeating a taunt and name calling will not discredit facts, its just shows that you cannot reason, it shows you cannot even debate your claim. I guess I could came into the conversation slowly, put a little out there, just enough for you to bite, but I put it out there as it is and you cant swallow even with all that beer in front of you.

If mr dresden is out there dont feel bad, I will explain to you about ike. Truman said it best, Generals dont make good presidents. Look at the bay of pigs, a big screw up of ikes, (go ahead, think before you respond, that one is really loaded)


----------



## Harry Dresden

krotchdog said:


> If mr dresden is out there dont feel bad, I will explain to you about ike. Truman said it best, Generals dont make good presidents. Look at the bay of pigs, a big screw up of ikes, (go ahead, think before you respond, that one is really loaded)



im right here Krotch......you are taking a conversation about now,and going back to 61....what Eisenhower,the bay of pigs and Korea have got to do with what was being discussed here is beyond me.....


----------



## krotchdog

Harry Dresden said:


> krotchdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mr dresden is out there dont feel bad, I will explain to you about ike. Truman said it best, Generals dont make good presidents. Look at the bay of pigs, a big screw up of ikes, (go ahead, think before you respond, that one is really loaded)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im right here Krotch......you are taking a conversation about now,and going back to 61....what Eisenhower,the bay of pigs and Korea have got to do with what was being discussed here is beyond me.....
Click to expand...




> Krotch DOG your are just that....A FUCKIN CROTCH.....and a fucking stupid one at that.....



It is as relevant as your speaking in this manner to me, sir. I not once jumped in a thread and started using fouled mouth language. Notice I do not compare you to a child for your behavior is not comparable to anything but everyone else of your type. 

So tell me if you get the relevance, I instead of resorting to calling you names, which I am capable of, I decided to taunt you a bit more cleverely and now you put on the face of, "what this has to do in this thread." What your intellect missed was I was flaming you. I just obvioulsy did it in a manner that made you put on your, "stick to the subject face."

I would love to tell you exactly how Ike is and was a problem, why, because of the foul mouth you have, how if you cannot understand something or defend your idea you resort to spewing a sewer out of your mouth, you did not have intellect to respond.

If you did not see that as a flame, as a personal attack, than you sir, are obviously not equiped with the education nor the wit to debate.

so simple to show two faces, sir, "what does ike have to do with this" thats easy, 

nothing. 

there, I educated you, now thank me

If you think you have the wit and inellect to debate watch for my next thread, "how a great general failed and caused thousands of needless deaths as a Democrat turned Republican simply for the power of office".

That, sir is also a flame, get it, funny thing is, its so true.


----------



## Harry Dresden

krotchdog said:


> It is as relevant as your speaking in this manner to me, sir. I not once jumped in a thread and started using fouled mouth language. Notice I do not compare you to a child for your behavior is not comparable to anything but everyone else of your type.
> 
> So tell me if you get the relevance, I instead of resorting to calling you names, which I am capable of, I decided to taunt you a bit more cleverely and now you put on the face of, "what this has to do in this thread." What your intellect missed was I was flaming you. I just obvioulsy did it in a manner that made you put on your, "stick to the subject face."
> 
> I would love to tell you exactly how Ike is and was a problem, why, because of the foul mouth you have, how if you cannot understand something or defend your idea you resort to spewing a sewer out of your mouth, you did not have intellect to respond.
> 
> If you did not see that as a flame, as a personal attack, than you sir, are obviously not equiped with the education nor the wit to debate.
> 
> so simple to show two faces, sir, "what does ike have to do with this" thats easy,
> 
> nothing.
> 
> there, I educated you, now thank me
> 
> If you think you have the wit and inellect to debate watch for my next thread, "how a great general failed and caused thousands of needless deaths as a Democrat turned Republican simply for the power of office".
> 
> That, sir is also a flame, get it, funny thing is, its so true.



hey Krotch if your offended by FOUL language then maybe you otta go over to that other forum where the Mods sensor everything you say.....this way you wont get your feelings hurt,if someone calls you an asshole....Chris gets called worse and yet he never cries about it.....if you cant handle a little vulgarity,then go to Politicalforum.com.....its made for Twinkies like you.....


----------



## Munin

oreo said:


> BTW--Somalia has now declared war on the U.S. & France for these rescue's.





you are in need of education, if you were a bit educated on this subject then you would know that Somalia as a country does not controll the pirates. The somali government doesn't even controll the country, the official somali government doesn't even have a decent navy (the navies of the international community have been acting as the coastguard for them because of this).

Other than that, the somali government is asking for the US and France to help them: so the somali government won't declare war on them anytime soon (unless there is another government of course).


----------

